# Weekly Competition 2022-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' F U F R U2 R' U2 R2 U2
*2. *R' U' F2 R U R' F R2 U2 R2 U
*3. *R' U R2 U' R2 F U' F R' F' U'
*4. *R' F' R U R' U2 R2 F R U2 R'
*5. *U2 R U R' F R2 U' R2 U2 F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *U F2 L R B2 D2 F2 D2 L' F D' B2 F' D U2 L2 F U'
*2. *D' R2 B R F D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' R' D' U' B D2 L R
*3. *D' L' U2 R F2 R U2 L B2 F2 U2 B2 D B L' B R' D U
*4. *B2 L B' L2 U2 F U2 B' D2 R2 U2 L F' D' B' F U L U2
*5. *L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' L' U2 L2 R2 F R2 U' L' D2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' D' R2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 B' L' R B2 U' B F U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L B2 R2 F2 D' Rw2 U Rw2 Fw D' F' U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' Fw B' D' F Rw
*2. *L' U B' D L2 U R B' U' R' B2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F' Uw2 Rw2 R2 B U L2 D Rw2 Fw2 B' R2 B R Uw2 Rw D B Fw' Uw' Fw2 R Uw' Rw' B'
*3. *B D B U2 F' D L B D' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B D Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 L' U' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B2 Uw2 L Fw' U B2 Uw2 B' D' Rw' Uw2 F Uw' U' Rw'
*4. *B' D' U2 F L2 F2 B U2 F' D2 L2 B U L' F2 B2 R B R F Rw2 Uw2 D L Uw2 R' F2 Rw2 R' D F2 R B Rw2 Fw U F2 Rw2 R' Uw L Fw' Rw Uw2 R'
*5. *B' D B' U' L' U2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 L' B L2 F D F U' D' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 U Rw2 U R' D2 L2 Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 F2 Rw2 F2 L2 Fw Uw' Rw' U B2 Rw' B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 Fw' Dw F' Dw Rw' Bw' R' Fw' Uw' Lw2 L Dw' B' Bw2 U Uw Dw2 Bw' Rw' Lw2 F' R B2 Bw' Dw' Lw U L2 Lw' D Lw' F Uw Fw2 Lw Rw Dw D L' R2 Fw' B' D2 F2 U Lw B' F U' D Bw' F' B2 Lw L' R2 F' Dw Uw
*2. *Rw Bw F L2 Dw Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw Bw2 Rw' Lw' Fw2 R U Bw' L2 R2 Rw2 D' U' Bw' B Rw L2 Fw2 R L F2 Uw Lw U' Dw' B2 F' L2 Uw2 B2 L2 Bw' F' Uw' R Uw2 R2 B2 R2 Dw' R2 Dw' U' Bw' R L Rw Dw2 D' Rw' Uw2 Bw
*3. *Dw' F' R' Dw Rw' L2 U' R Rw' B' Lw' Rw F U R F L2 D2 Dw' Fw2 U L2 Lw' Bw2 U' R' Fw' U2 D' Fw' Dw2 D2 Rw' B' F' Uw L2 D F R' Dw' Rw' Lw2 D' L' Lw2 D2 R2 Dw2 D' Lw2 Fw' Lw Bw2 B D' Dw Bw Uw2 Rw2
*4. *Dw F Fw2 D Uw' Fw2 R' F2 B2 U' Uw2 R L F' Fw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 B D' Dw R2 Fw' F R Lw2 Rw B D2 L U Fw Dw' U' R2 D U Lw R Bw' F' Lw U Dw2 Lw2 U Dw F' Bw' R B L' R2 Lw F2 Uw' U2
*5. *B' Bw' D' U2 Dw Fw U F2 Fw' Rw2 L2 D' R2 Lw' Rw B2 Uw2 D Fw2 R2 U2 Rw2 R L' Lw Bw B' F' U' Fw Lw B2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw L2 Fw F D2 Dw Lw2 R' D2 Fw' R' Dw D2 B' L2 Rw' D2 R' Dw' D' B' Dw' F Rw Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B U L2 R Bw' Rw2 Lw Bw 3Uw' Bw2 D Rw2 3Rw D2 Lw Fw2 Uw R 3Fw2 D' Fw 3Rw' D' 3Fw' 3Uw' Fw' Lw 3Rw' B Uw D' Rw' R' D' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw' D' F2 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw U2 D 3Fw2 Fw' 3Rw' Lw' Bw' Fw2 D2 U2 Dw' 3Rw L2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw D2 3Fw' Lw R Fw 3Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw' B2 3Uw' L Rw F' Rw L2 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw2
*2. *3Rw R' Dw' R2 3Rw' Uw2 R2 3Rw' Lw2 Rw' 3Fw2 L Fw L' 3Fw2 B2 3Uw B' Rw2 Dw Rw' F2 D' Lw' D U F 3Rw2 F2 3Rw' Bw F B2 Fw' U L2 Rw Bw D2 3Rw' D' Dw' 3Uw' R2 Lw' Bw U' D2 Lw2 Rw Fw' D' Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' 3Uw' F' L R D Bw2 F' 3Uw Lw' 3Fw F2 D U' Bw' Dw2 D' Fw Bw' Rw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw' B2 D
*3. *Uw2 B L2 B' D Fw' F' 3Fw R D' 3Fw2 U Bw L 3Rw' 3Uw U Lw Rw U' R D2 U2 Bw L' D' Uw Fw2 3Uw' Uw2 U 3Rw' 3Uw Dw2 Rw 3Fw2 Fw2 Rw' 3Uw' Rw' L' Lw U Dw' F Lw 3Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' Dw' Lw' Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw' Dw2 L Dw L R Dw2 Rw2 3Rw2 Fw2 D' 3Fw2 R F' 3Fw' Uw' Fw2 3Rw Bw2 Lw Rw' Uw' D' B' 3Rw2 U'
*4. *U' F2 R' 3Uw2 F' 3Fw2 Dw2 D2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Dw' R2 Uw' Fw2 3Fw2 Rw2 U' F2 Uw' Rw2 Dw U' 3Uw' D B' L2 Fw' Dw' F Lw2 Uw' Rw2 L' Dw Bw2 R2 Uw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Lw Bw R' D2 Rw Dw Bw2 B2 L' 3Fw' U' Dw Bw Fw' 3Uw Uw Bw Fw' U2 Dw F U Rw' L' R' 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw' Fw' Bw' Uw 3Rw' U Dw Rw' L D2 Dw2 R2 L' Fw2
*5. *R' B2 Fw' L 3Uw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 Dw2 R' Lw2 F' Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Rw 3Fw Bw2 B U2 3Uw' Lw B Bw' R' 3Uw Uw Rw R2 Fw' 3Fw Lw' Rw' B' U 3Uw Uw' L2 D B U F D2 3Uw2 3Fw' B2 Rw Bw2 U' Uw 3Fw2 D2 Uw R' D F' B2 R2 Dw' U2 R' 3Uw D' U R2 Rw2 Uw2 L' R 3Rw Rw2 3Fw Dw2 3Rw' B' U2 3Uw2 L Lw Bw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Fw2 3Fw D2 B Bw' Fw2 3Rw 3Uw' 3Lw Bw' Dw2 Uw2 3Uw Rw2 R 3Dw2 3Uw2 U 3Rw' D B' Fw F2 3Rw2 B' R 3Uw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Uw' Dw 3Lw' R U Uw Dw' 3Lw Bw2 U Lw' Rw' D2 R' Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw B2 Bw2 Dw' Lw F Fw Uw2 F2 Uw' 3Uw2 3Rw' R2 F 3Lw' B2 D' 3Fw' L2 Uw' U2 3Bw 3Uw2 3Dw2 Lw' 3Fw R' 3Rw' U 3Bw2 D2 Uw L 3Uw 3Bw' Dw2 F' Bw 3Rw Uw2 Dw2 D Lw' Fw' R' 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw Bw2 L' 3Rw F'
*2. *R2 B' 3Bw' 3Dw Bw' 3Rw' Uw2 3Bw' Bw D Uw Dw 3Fw Dw2 L2 R2 3Dw' L2 3Lw B2 3Lw' B' 3Rw2 3Fw' L U2 Uw Fw Lw 3Bw2 3Dw Lw' F2 D' Bw2 3Fw2 Rw2 Bw R' 3Rw2 3Uw' Dw Lw' Bw' Dw' U' R' Dw' Bw 3Dw2 Rw' 3Fw' D L' F2 L' Fw Dw 3Rw' F Lw2 U Rw Lw' U B F Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw Dw 3Bw L' Fw Rw R' 3Rw Fw 3Dw' R' D' Uw' 3Fw Fw2 Dw' Rw' R2 Fw 3Dw2 Uw Bw2 B2 Lw2 Dw B Dw 3Rw U2 Dw R'
*3. *Dw' D' 3Dw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 3Uw2 F2 3Fw R' Uw2 3Rw2 L 3Lw B2 Lw F Lw U Rw U' B Lw 3Fw Uw2 3Lw2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Fw2 Lw R' B2 L Lw2 R2 3Fw' Lw 3Bw2 U' Uw 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw' F2 R' Dw R' Dw Lw2 Bw Uw' F2 3Uw F B' Bw' Rw 3Uw' 3Bw' Dw Uw' Bw' B2 3Uw' R2 Dw2 3Uw2 B' 3Fw 3Dw Fw L 3Fw' D Fw' Dw2 L Uw' U 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Lw R' Uw' Bw2 3Lw' Bw2 3Lw 3Uw L2 3Dw Bw2 Fw 3Fw2 B 3Uw2 Bw' Dw
*4. *B' D 3Dw' Fw Rw' 3Rw R 3Uw2 3Rw2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 3Uw Lw2 Rw R U' 3Dw2 3Lw B 3Uw D F2 3Rw 3Dw2 Uw2 L2 D2 U' 3Uw Dw Fw2 Bw 3Uw' Uw2 Rw' 3Rw 3Fw F' U2 F' Rw' 3Uw L R' 3Uw' 3Lw' Fw' B Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 U2 D' Rw' B' Uw' L 3Lw' Dw' R' Rw' 3Fw' B' Bw U Uw' Lw2 R B Dw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 Uw2 L R' Fw2 Dw2 F 3Dw L 3Uw F 3Rw L2 Dw2 Rw 3Rw Lw Fw2 F' U2 Fw' 3Dw' Lw' Dw2 D2 F' B' Lw2
*5. *Fw2 U2 3Dw 3Rw' D2 3Bw' Fw2 Dw 3Dw 3Fw2 R' Dw' F' Dw' Rw R' B2 3Rw L 3Dw2 3Bw2 Fw 3Dw Lw' 3Rw2 U 3Rw Uw2 3Fw Bw' F' B' 3Rw Uw' U 3Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 D' Fw 3Rw Rw 3Uw 3Dw 3Bw Lw' R2 D2 Lw' U2 R' L' 3Lw2 Dw2 3Uw' F2 Dw' Uw2 U D 3Bw' U Dw' 3Fw2 Fw' 3Lw Rw2 D2 3Uw' Dw Fw' 3Lw2 Rw2 Bw' D 3Fw Rw' 3Dw2 L2 Dw' L2 Lw' 3Uw2 U2 3Fw Bw Dw' Bw' 3Rw' L' Bw' U D2 Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 D2 3Fw' 3Rw' Lw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 F' R2 U R
*2. *R U' F R F U' R U' R' U' R
*3. *U' R' F U2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L' U2 R' U F U D' L U' F2 R2 D F2 D B2 D' F2 Rw
*2. *B2 U L' B L D2 B2 L R D2 B2 F2 R2 F' U R2 D B' F' D' Rw Uw2
*3. *B R' L2 B' L2 U L' U2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' D R F2 Rw2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B' F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 B L' D' B' F' R2 D L2 U' F Uw2 R' F' L2 Uw2 D2 F2 R Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R U B' Uw' L2 D' R Fw Uw' L2 F2 D' Rw' Fw z'
*2. *B2 F L' B U' B' L' B U2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B R F' Rw2 Fw2 R' D' R Uw2 Fw2 D R U Fw2 Rw2 U F Uw2 U2 R' Fw Rw' B U2 Fw Rw' B2 D' z
*3. *R U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U D2 L' B L' F L D' L R' D' Rw2 U F Rw2 F Uw2 R2 B2 D' Rw2 B R2 D' Rw B' L2 U R2 Fw Uw2 F' D R Uw Fw' z' y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 B2 Rw Fw Uw' R' L D2 Bw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 D2 Uw' L R Bw2 L' Uw' U' F L2 Fw2 Uw Lw Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' R2 Fw2 U' F Bw Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Fw2 D' Fw2 Dw2 L Rw2 B2 L R2 U' Dw F2 L2 Dw Rw B Dw' L' Dw U2 Uw D' R2 3Fw' 3Uw'
*2. *L' Fw' R' Rw2 D Dw' Lw L' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' U' D2 Lw' U' Rw L2 Uw2 L2 Rw D2 Dw' L2 Bw' F B' R2 Uw L2 R2 F2 D F Lw' L Dw L R2 Bw2 Fw' L2 F2 Dw2 D2 R2 Rw2 B2 Rw Fw R Fw2 R2 F' L R2 Uw2 Lw Rw U2 3Rw2
*3. *Fw Rw Lw Fw R Fw2 Uw Lw2 Fw' Bw2 R' D' Dw2 R Fw Lw' Rw' Bw Dw' U R2 L' Bw' Rw U' L' F2 L' Dw2 B2 Bw U L R Dw2 Fw' R2 Lw2 Fw' F2 L2 R' F2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw' Rw' Lw2 L2 Bw2 Dw' L2 Uw F' Uw D U' L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Rw2 U L R2 Lw Rw' 3Fw2 U L2 Bw2 F' R B U' 3Uw' F' 3Fw 3Rw' R' Uw' 3Uw2 Dw B' L' B2 F 3Uw' R 3Uw Lw' 3Rw2 Bw' U' B' Lw2 Uw' Rw U F2 Rw Fw F2 R Rw2 3Fw2 Bw' B2 F2 D Lw2 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 L' 3Uw Dw' 3Rw' Lw U' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 D' Dw2 B' Fw2 Uw' Bw' Rw2 3Rw2 B 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw2 L' Rw2 3Rw2 Fw' Dw2 x2 y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw 3Fw2 D U' 3Bw2 U2 Fw' 3Bw Rw' 3Lw2 B Fw2 U Fw 3Lw' U Lw Bw Fw B Dw' Rw' R Lw L2 3Fw2 F2 Dw' Uw Lw U B Bw L' Dw' 3Lw Bw2 F Fw2 Uw2 B 3Lw2 B' 3Uw2 3Bw 3Lw2 Dw2 L2 3Rw Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw D' Rw' 3Dw F2 Uw2 3Bw B' D2 Lw Bw 3Lw' D2 3Lw' Uw' Fw' Bw2 3Bw2 F' Dw Uw2 3Fw' D' Bw' 3Rw' 3Dw Lw 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw 3Lw' U 3Lw2 D2 L 3Uw F2 Dw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 B 3Fw U' Bw2 Lw2 L2 Uw x2 y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U B2 L' F' D' L U2 L' B R B2 D2 F L2 B' L2 Fw
*2. *U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L' U' B2 L2 U R' D' F' D' L D Rw2 Uw2
*3. *R' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 F' D2 L F U' L2 F L B2 Rw' Uw'
*4. *R B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' F' L2 R B L' B2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*5. *U2 D2 F' R L2 D2 R2 B U B R' U' B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 Rw Uw2
*6. *L2 D U F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F D' L F' L2 U2 B L' R' U Fw Uw
*7. *B2 D' L F D2 L F' U' R' U2 D2 B' U2 F' B2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 Rw'
*8. *F' D2 R' F R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 B U L R' D' L2 B
*9. *R2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D' U F L U' F' L R' D' F U Rw2 Uw2
*10. *U' B2 U F2 R2 D B R B' F2 D2 R2 F D2 L B U' F Uw2
*11. *U' R' U2 D' R' B2 D' F L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 R' U2 Rw Uw'
*12. *F2 D2 F' R2 U' B R' D' R L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 Fw' Uw
*13. *B2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 L U' R D' F' L' D2 L2 U F' Uw
*14. *R2 F' U' F' L2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 F' D' B2 L' F D R' B2 Rw' Uw
*15. *B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U L' D' L2 D B2 D R B' R2 U' F' Rw' Uw2
*16. *D2 F U' B R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D U R2 F D' U2 R F' Rw Uw2
*17. *F2 L2 R' D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F L2 B' R' F' L' B2 D B L2 Fw' Uw2
*18. *B2 R B R D F U D R F R' B2 R D2 F2 R B2 L' B' Rw Uw
*19. *U2 R U F2 D F B' D' L2 B' R2 L F2 U2 L' B2 U2 L2 D Fw'
*20. *R B2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 D F' L U2 B L B D L U2 B Uw
*21. *B' R F' B2 L B U2 L D2 R U R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' Uw2
*22. *U2 D2 B R L' F' R' F2 B R' U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D F'
*23. *B' L B R D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F U L D R U' F Rw
*24. *L2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 B U2 R U R' B L2 D2 R U L Fw Uw
*25. *U' B' F2 U2 R U2 R D2 L' D2 U' L' F U' F' U R U2 Fw Uw2
*26. *F R D' U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R D' L U' F' R F L2 D2 R Fw'
*27. *B2 U L F2 U' B U' L U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' L D Rw' Uw'
*28. *R2 U F2 D' U' B2 D' R2 U2 F' R U R' B F' R B2 D' L' F2 Rw' Uw2
*29. *D F' L' D2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U L2 B R U2 B U2 L D Fw' Uw'
*30. *U2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 B' D L R D2 U F2 L2 B D2 U B' Rw' Uw
*31. *U' R' F B2 D R' F' U' R' L F2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F Rw2 Uw'
*32. *R B U F' D2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F' U' L2 D U2 R D2 Rw' Uw2
*33. *B U2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 D B' F' D' R U R' B L D2 Rw2
*34. *L2 U' F' U' F' R L' F L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L' F2 R2 Uw'
*35. *R' D2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' L R' F' L2 D2 F L D B F Uw2
*36. *U2 R B U2 L' D2 F2 R B2 D2 R D2 F2 U L2 R D' U L2 Uw2
*37. *B2 F2 R' U2 F2 R D2 U2 F2 R B L' B2 L2 B L2 U' R' D F2 Rw2 Uw'
*38. *R2 F' D B' F U2 L2 B' F2 R U2 R U' B' D B2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*39. *U B D B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 F L' B' U2 L' D' U2 Fw' Uw2
*40. *L2 D' B' U F' D F B' L2 D2 F' L D2 F2 U2 F2 R L2 B2 Rw Uw
*41. *R F2 L2 D2 B' U D R U2 L U D B2 U' F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 Fw' Uw
*42. *R' D B L' F D U' L2 D B2 F2 U' R B2 L F2 R F' D2 Rw
*43. *F2 D2 F2 L' B U D' L' F U' F' D2 F B R2 F B2 U2 R Fw' Uw'
*44. *F2 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 U R' U F D' B2 F' R2 D B U2 F Rw' Uw2
*45. *L D' B2 D' F B R' L2 U R D' L2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 R' B2 Rw' Uw
*46. *U' R D' B' R' U F U' R2 L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R F2 D B' Rw' Uw2
*47. *B2 F L2 B2 D B2 U2 L U2 R' D B2 R' D' U2 B2 D Rw' Uw'
*48. *U' L2 U' B D2 R2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' F' R D2 L2 R F2 D Rw
*49. *R' U2 L' U2 D L' U2 R' U F D2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 F' Rw'
*50. *D' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 R D L' D2 U2 F' L R2 U B2 D F' Uw
*51. *R L' D2 F R2 D F' D2 B R L' F2 D2 L F2 U2 L' D F' Rw2 Uw
*52. *L2 U2 R2 U2 D' B' L U D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L B' U F' Uw'
*53. *B' L U' F' L2 F' L2 F U2 R2 B R2 L' B' R' B2 R B2 U Fw Uw'
*54. *R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' D2 R D2 F2 L2 D' F U B' R2 U Fw Uw
*55. *R' F R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 L' D2 F R F2 L' D U' F2 Rw Uw
*56. *F' R' U' F R F' L2 D R2 F D2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 R U2 D2 B Rw' Uw'
*57. *D2 F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 F D' L' B2 U B2 R D' L' B F2 L' Uw'
*58. *R' L' D R2 D B2 L D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B' D' L2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*59. *B' D F2 D' F2 D R2 U2 R D2 B2 R B F' L D' L2 U2 B Rw Uw'
*60. *F2 L D2 B U2 L2 B F2 R2 B' L D L' F' R U R2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*61. *D R L B' U L F' D' R U B' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 Uw'
*62. *R' F2 U' L' D F2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B' F' D' B' D' F2 D' Fw' Uw
*63. *U B2 U2 L' B2 U L B' U' R F2 U' D' F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*64. *L2 F L2 B' F' U2 B2 U2 L2 R' F' D' U' L' B D' R2 D' R2 Fw
*65. *U' F R2 U L U B' L D' L D F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' Rw Uw'
*66. *U2 R2 F D' L2 U' R' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B' D' R2
*67. *F' B' D R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D L D2 R' L' U2 D2 R' B U2 Fw Uw
*68. *L2 U' R' D2 F' D' R D' F' U F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 L Uw
*69. *F2 R2 U2 B U2 F' U2 B U2 L U B' F2 R B L' R' D U Fw'
*70. *R U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 F U L' D2 F' L' B2 U' Rw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R D2 F' R2 U B R2 U B2 U L2 D' F2 D' R2 U B2 U
*2. *R L D B' D' F U' L' B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' D' B R
*3. *F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 B U2 F U' R F L U' R' B' U'
*4. *U2 L F L D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' B' U' L' B2 F' L' R
*5. *R' F2 U F2 L' F2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 U' F R' D R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B F D2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' D' F U B R2 D2 L2 U2 R D B'
*2. *U2 R2 U B' D' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 B U' L F L2 R' D B'
*3. *R2 B2 L2 F' B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D' R U B' D2 R2 B2 U'
*4. *L2 D F' B U' D2 B' D L B2 D' F2 U D2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L'
*5. *L2 D2 U L2 D B2 F U' B' F D' R' F U' R2 U' L2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R D' F L2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 F L' F2 U L' B2 F2 U2 L2
*2. *L2 R2 D' B2 R U B D' R D' U' F' R D B' F
*3. *U2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 F L B' D' L D' U' R2 B2 D2 R B'
*4. *R2 B2 U' R U B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' B' F' U L' D2 L2 D'
*5. *L D' L2 D R B D2 F R2 L F2 U2 L' F2 L F D F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R F' U D2 B2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D U F' R U' B' R' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 F2 D2 F' R2 B U2 F' D2 B U' B' L' B2 D2 F' L F' R F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D R B2 R2 F R U' L R2 B' U2 B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R' F' U2 F R U' R' F R2 F'
*3. *D R' U F2 L2 R2 D L2 R' U L' U L' B D' U' R'
*4. *B R' B2 L2 D B2 D2 U R2 U' R2 L' F' B L B' D2 F L2 Rw2 D R' Fw2 Rw2 D L Uw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw U Fw L' B L2 Rw U' D Fw' Rw Uw' L'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' F U R U2 R U' R2 F' R
*3. *R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 L' F R' D L B' D' R' U R2
*4. *F2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D F' D' L' D2 B L' B2 L Fw2 U Rw2 U2 R Uw2 U R' U' B2 U' L B' U2 Fw' L' D B Uw Rw' Fw Uw B' U' Rw
*5. *Bw' Uw' F' Rw L Lw Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw B F2 Dw' Lw2 Rw' U2 Rw' Bw' Uw' U2 R U R2 D L Dw U L D' Fw Rw Fw2 R' F' Uw B2 D2 B' Fw' U' Bw2 F' Fw L Lw2 Fw' F Bw B' Lw2 L B Bw2 Rw' Fw2 B' R2 F Fw2 R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U' R2 F U' R2 U' R2 F U
*3. *L U2 B2 L D' R L' F2 U F2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 L F U2 R'
*4. *R2 F B R2 F' D2 R2 D B R' F' B U2 B2 R' F U' R Fw2 Uw2 R2 D' F' D' U B' D' Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw Fw2 F R2 L' F' Uw Fw L' Uw2 Fw2 U R'
*5. *D Dw2 Fw L Lw Dw' L2 Rw2 F2 Bw2 R2 B Lw Rw2 B2 Fw Uw F Lw' Uw2 Dw' F2 B' Dw2 L2 B Lw Dw R2 B' Rw2 B D Lw' Bw2 U2 Uw2 R' F' L' Dw2 D2 Lw2 R F Rw' Bw2 F Dw U2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Lw2 B2 R2 Dw2 U' R' Uw'
*6. *Bw' U' F Dw2 Lw2 Fw 3Uw2 L B Rw 3Uw' B' L' D2 L Bw Fw2 3Uw' B 3Fw 3Rw2 L2 Dw' 3Rw' Lw' Fw2 D U' Bw' Rw2 F Dw' R B2 D2 Fw2 3Rw2 R' 3Fw' Rw2 Dw 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw2 Dw' L2 Fw Rw Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw Lw2 U R2 3Rw2 F B Dw' U R' 3Uw' 3Fw' Dw2 3Rw F2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw Dw U2 3Rw' 3Uw L2 Bw Fw Rw U' 3Uw2 Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' U' R2 U' R U' R U2 R2 U'
*3. *B L2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 B' L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' U' L'
*4. *L2 D2 B2 L' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' B' U B2 U' R U2 B2 F D Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 U L D R2 Fw2 U2 R2 U' Fw U' R' U' Rw2 Fw B2 Uw Rw U2 R' Fw' R2
*5. *Rw Lw L Dw2 Rw L2 Fw2 F Dw2 Bw2 U' Dw2 Lw2 Fw Dw Lw Rw Bw B D2 Rw Fw2 L2 F Rw' Uw Lw2 Rw D' Rw' U Fw U' Lw B2 F2 Uw Bw D2 R2 Fw' L' U Rw2 F2 B' Lw' Bw U2 R' L2 D F2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 L U
*6. *Bw 3Fw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Rw Lw' 3Uw2 Bw2 D Rw2 3Fw2 Uw 3Fw' Dw 3Rw R2 F' Bw2 3Uw2 3Fw D2 Lw2 Bw' 3Uw2 U2 Bw' 3Rw' U' Lw' Bw R' Dw Uw B' U Rw2 Dw 3Uw Bw2 L' D Bw' L2 R U' R2 Lw F2 3Uw Lw2 Bw2 U F2 Dw Rw' R2 Fw Dw L' Bw' L 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 R2 F 3Uw2 U2 B Rw Bw2 Uw Bw' D' Rw' F2 Bw2 B' Lw2
*7. *D 3Dw' Dw Fw2 Lw' B L' R' U2 Dw Rw' 3Rw2 U' B Bw2 Fw 3Uw B' Rw2 3Rw Bw 3Uw U F' Dw' R2 Fw' Lw2 Fw 3Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Bw2 Rw' Bw' R' 3Rw 3Dw Lw2 3Rw' R 3Lw2 Bw2 3Fw' 3Bw L' 3Lw' B' R2 Dw2 Uw' B 3Fw D' 3Lw 3Fw2 U' Dw2 F2 Dw' Fw' D 3Rw2 U Fw' F 3Lw R 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Dw 3Bw2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Uw 3Bw' Rw Uw' 3Uw R F2 B2 R2 3Lw 3Dw2 3Fw' Bw2 Uw2 U' 3Lw2 Uw2 B2 R Uw2 L 3Rw2 U F

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR4+ DL5+ UL1+ U3- R3+ D2- L1- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R5- D0+ L0+ ALL3+
*2. *UR3- DR3+ DL4+ UL3+ U3- R1+ D0+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U1+ R5+ D5+ L4+ ALL4+ UR DR
*3. *UR3+ DR2+ DL0+ UL3- U2+ R4+ D1- L1- ALL4+ y2 U1+ R1+ D1+ L0+ ALL4+ UR DR UL
*4. *UR5- DR5- DL3- UL4+ U1+ R4+ D5+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U5- R6+ D5+ L1+ ALL3+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR4- DR4+ DL4- UL4- U1- R4+ D3- L2- ALL4+ y2 U2- R4- D5- L4+ ALL5+ UR DR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R B' L' R B U B R U' B r b
*2. *U B U B' U L R' U' R' L B' l r'
*3. *R L R' U' B L' R' B U L' U' l b
*4. *L' R B' R L' U' R' L R' B U
*5. *B' R B L' R' B R U B R' U l r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-5,-2) / (-4,-1) / (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (4,-5) / (-3,-4)
*2. *(0,-4) / (3,6) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) /
*3. *(1,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,0)
*4. *(-2,3) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (2,-1) / (3,-5) / (-3,-3) / (4,-1) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0)
*5. *(-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (0,-2) / (1,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L R U' B' R U R U B' L'
*2. *L R U' L' U L' R L' U' B' L
*3. *U R L' R U' L R U B R' B'
*4. *B R B L' B U' L U R U' R
*5. *U L' B' U L B' R' B R' L' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 BR2 flip F2 R2 L' F2 BR2' R2 flip U F2' R2 F2' BL2 BR2' U2 L2' BL2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R F2 U' F2 U2'
*2. *R2 BR2' R2 BR2 U flip BR2 U2' F2' L2' BL U R2' BR2 R2 F2 R F2' R' F' U2' F R2 U' F R'
*3. *BL2 flip U L BL2' L U2' F2' U' F2' flip U BR2' U' L2' F' BL2 U L2 BL2 U F R' U R' F' R2' U2 R2' F R' F2'
*4. *L2 flip F2' R2 L2' U R' BR' BL2' flip R2' F2 BL U2 BL2 L BR' BL2 F R2' U2 F2' U2' R' U' R2' F' R2 U2'
*5. *BL2 flip L2 F2' BR' U' R' L' BR2 flip BL2 U R2 L' BL2 BR2' U2 R F' R2 U R2' U2 R2 F2 U2' F U2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R2 F R' F U' R U2 R' U2 R
*3. *B2 U' L2 U B' L2 U2 F' D2 F L2 B2 R U L2 D2 R B' F
*4. *L' D' F U2 R2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B R L2 U' L2 F' B L2 Rw2 U2 F' L' Fw2 Uw2 L' B' D2 Rw2 Uw2 F Uw' B2 D' F' Uw2 U Rw Uw' F2 Rw' R B2 D2
*5. *Lw F2 R2 U2 Uw' D2 B2 Fw2 R Lw Dw2 D2 L' Uw L2 Uw2 Fw F' Lw Uw' L' Uw2 F2 Lw' D2 Rw2 Fw Uw Fw2 Bw' B2 Uw2 D' L2 U' R U2 B2 L Dw2 Lw U Fw' L Uw2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw' L Dw2 Fw Bw U' B D' F2 Fw2 U' Rw'
*OH. *F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U B L F D2 R B L2 F2 L D2 R2
*Clock. *UR1- DR1+ DL3- UL2+ U1- R5- D5- L3+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R5- D1- L6+ ALL1+ UR
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' B R' U' B U' R U' R' L' B u l' r b'
*Square-1. *(-5,0) / (-4,5) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) / (5,0) /
*Skewb. *U L U L B' U R' U' R' B R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b' f F L r' b' l' f' r' B F R' B L' F R B'
*2. *L' R F' l' b' f' r' b' B' L' R' B' R B F' L' R
*3. *b' l' b f' r b' r f' L B L B F L R
*4. *B L' r' f' F R' f' l r L F L B F' L' F' R
*5. *B' f' l b r R f' l' b' r' L' B' F' L' F R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R Lw' Rw' L B' Uw' L' Bw U' L Lw' Rw Bw Uw Rw Bw Rw' Lw' u' b'
*2. *Uw R Bw Uw U R Bw L R Lw U Rw' Uw Rw Bw' Lw Bw' Lw' Bw u
*3. *L Bw Lw' U L R' B' Uw Rw U Uw Lw Rw' Lw' Uw' Lw Bw' Rw' l r
*4. *Lw U' Bw' L Rw U Lw U R Uw' L Lw Uw' Bw' Rw' Bw' Lw Uw' u l' b'
*5. *Uw Rw' R B' Lw B' Rw' U L' Bw' U' Rw Uw Rw Bw Uw Bw' Rw' r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 L U2 R D2 R U2 L U R D L U L2 D R2 D2 L U3 R D2 R D L U L U R2 D2 L2 U L U R U L D R3
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R D R U3 L D2 R U2 R D3 L2 U R U2 L D R2 D L D L U2 L U R2 D2 L2 U2 R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L D L U R D3 L U L D R U R D L U2 L D2 R U3 L D R2 D R D L U R U2 L2 D3 R U R U2 L
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L U L U2 R2 D R D L2 U R2 D L2 U L D2 R U2 L D2 R U3 L D R2 U R D2 L D L U R U2 L D R2 D2 L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U L2 U2 L D R3 U L2 D R D R U L U R D L D2 R U2 L D L2 U R2 D L D R U3 L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 B U2 L' B2 U' R F' R2 D' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R B2 L D' U' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' F L' B R' F' R F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 F2 U L B2 L2 F' R2 F R2 B R' F U L' D R2 D' B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 U B L' B2 F2 L2 B' R' B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D' R2 U2 D L' B' U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R B2 R' F2 U2 L' B R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B' L' F2 R' B' D' R D L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' F2 R' F2 U
*2. *R' U' L' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B F2 L' U F' R' D2 B2 R' B2
*3. *U' L' D2 R B2 D2 B2 L R2 B' L' R2 B U' B' U' R' F U'
*4. *R2 D U R2 U R2 B2 L D2 R F' D2 U F' R2 U2 B D'
*5. *F2 R2 U B D F2 R' U F' R U' D' R2 F2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UR LB UL UB UR UL LB RF UR UB UL UB RF UF UR RF RB UR UB UL RB LF UF UR UL LB UB UL UF UR UB LF DF LF DL DR RF UF LF DB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UF+2 LF UF-2 DB+2 DR RF+ DB-2 DL+ LB+2 UB+2 DL DF+2
*2. * UR UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UF UL UF LB UL UF UR LB UB RF UR UB UL UF UR UB LB RF UF LF UL UF UR LB RB UB UR LF UL UF UR UB LB DB DL DR RB DB DR RB DB DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ UF+2 DR-2 UR UF- DB+ DL+2 DB RB+ DL+
*3. * UL UF UB UR UF UR UB UR UB UL LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UB UL UF UB RF UR UF RB UR UB UL RB UR LF UF UL UB UR LB UB UL DB LB DB LB DL DF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UF+2 UR LF-2 DB+ RB+
*4. * UF UL UB UR UB UL UF UL UF UB UL LB UL LB UL UB RF UR UF UL UB UL LB RF UR UF UR UB RB UR LF UF UL UF UR RB UB UL UF UR LF UL UB DF LF DL DR RF UF DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ UR UB- LF+ DL LF+2 UL-2 RF+2
*5. * UR UF UR UL UF UB UL UF UB UL UB UL UB LB UB UR UF RF UR UB UL UB UR UF UL RF RB UR UB RF RB UR RF LF UL UF UR RB LF DB DF RF LF UL DL DB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- LB+ DB LB+2 UB+2 DR+2 RB DF+ LF UL+2 DR RB+2 DF+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L' U F U R U' R' F' U' L U L U L' F' R U' L F L' F U' F L U' F' U B R' U' BR' U R BL
*2. *F' D R BR R' BR' D' R' F' L F L' R U L' U' L F' U L F' L F R' L' R U L' F' R' F BR' U L' U D' B' R' U
*3. *R F' R' D BR R BR' R' D' R L' U' R' U R L F' U R L R' U' R' U F' U F' L F' R' F' BL' L' BL' U B BL BR
*4. *R' L' F' L F R U BL' U' B' U B BL L' F U R U' R' L F' U L F' R' L F L F R' B BR' D' B BL U' R
*5. *BL' B' U' B U BL L B L BL L' BL' B' L U L' U' L R U L' U' F' L F' R' U F' L' R D L' BR' U F L B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2022)

Results for week 43: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Theo Goluboff, and Daniel Partridge!

*2x2x2*(223)
1.  1.11 Legomanz
2.  1.30 BrianJ
3.  1.38 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1.49 TipsterTrickster 
5.  1.51 Danny Morgan
6.  1.52 Charles Jerome
7.  1.67 Magdamini
8.  1.68 SzokL
9.  1.77 Caíque crispim
10.  1.80 MichaelNielsen
10.  1.80 fdskljgrie
12.  1.82 fc3x3
13.  1.90 Shaun Mack
14.  1.94 CornerTwisted
15.  1.96 GioccioCuber
16.  2.14 Theo Goluboff
17.  2.22 darrensaito
18.  2.34 Greyson bananas
19.  2.35 Zamirul Faris
20.  2.40 AydenNguyen
21.  2.41 JChambers13
22.  2.43 Ryan Pilat
23.  2.46 2018KEAR02
24.  2.51 turtwig
25.  2.59 edsch
26.  2.60 CodingCuber
27.  2.61 Redicubeman
28.  2.63 Jan Kasprzak
29.  2.70 DhruvA
29.  2.70 TheCubingAddict980
31.  2.72 Greyson banana
32.  2.73 Ontricus
33.  2.74 Boris McCoy
33.  2.74 Daniel Partridge
33.  2.74 CJ York
36.  2.80 Ash Black
37.  2.82 AmyCubes_
37.  2.82 Bill Domiano
39.  2.86 Dream Cubing
40.  2.87 remopihel
41.  2.88 SloMo Cubing
42.  2.92 Tues
43.  2.93 baseballjello67
44.  2.98 Mantas U
44.  2.98 Sjiraff
46.  2.99 cuberkid10
47.  3.00 gruuby
48.  3.04 parkertrager
49.  3.05 MrKuba600
50.  3.06 Mattia Pasquini
51.  3.13 thecubemaster23
51.  3.13 EvanWright1
53.  3.17 BradenTheMagician
54.  3.22 lilwoaji
55.  3.23 JustGoodCuber
56.  3.24 eyeballboi
56.  3.24 JacobLittleton
58.  3.25 Skuber
59.  3.26 Triangles_are_cubers
60.  3.29 Vector
61.  3.30 beabernardes
61.  3.30 49shadows
63.  3.31 Nevan J
63.  3.31 G2013
65.  3.37 zSquirreL
66.  3.38 DGCubes
67.  3.42 Hargun02
68.  3.43 KIM ROYO
69.  3.44 KDJ
70.  3.50 stanley chapel
71.  3.51 Calcube
71.  3.51 tsutt099
71.  3.51 MaksymilianMisiak
74.  3.53 Caleb Rogers
75.  3.54 abhijat
76.  3.55 Kacper Jędrzejuk
76.  3.55 Koen van Aller
78.  3.58 aznbn
79.  3.59 bluishshark
80.  3.60 Magma Cubing
81.  3.63 João Vinicius
82.  3.66 Kgr
83.  3.68 midnightcuberx
83.  3.68 WizardCM
85.  3.71 VectorCubes
86.  3.73 MCuber
87.  3.76 Adam Chodyniecki
88.  3.78 abunickabhi
89.  3.81 Jakub D
90.  3.82 Ty Y.
91.  3.83 TheReasonableCuber
92.  3.88 sigalig
92.  3.88 Utkarsh Ashar
94.  3.89 Topher_
95.  3.90 Timona
95.  3.90 aarush vasanadu
97.  3.91 SpiFunTastic
98.  3.94 carlosvilla9
99.  4.00 ichcubegerne
99.  4.00 wearephamily1719
99.  4.00 Cubey_Tube
102.  4.01 Cubing Mania
102.  4.01 Ordway Persyn
104.  4.03 InfinityCuber324
105.  4.04 KingWilwin16
106.  4.05 AidenCubes
107.  4.06 d2polld
108.  4.08 yijunleow
109.  4.11 Clock_Enthusiast
110.  4.15 Luke Solves Cubes
110.  4.15 yoyoyobank3
112.  4.17 jcuber213
113.  4.18 Fisko
114.  4.19 Abram Grimsley
114.  4.19 edcuberrules8473
116.  4.24 2017LAMB06
117.  4.25 Oliver Pällo
118.  4.29 trangium
119.  4.30 Fred Lang
120.  4.35 Nitin Kumar 2018
121.  4.37 LHCUBE2017
122.  4.38 nigelthecuber
122.  4.38 Isaiah The Scott
124.  4.46 Parke187
125.  4.48 EvanCuber
126.  4.51 FishTalons
127.  4.53 Cale S
128.  4.59 Kyle Ho
128.  4.59 tavery343
128.  4.59 cubenerd74
131.  4.61 Yoyofruits_
132.  4.68 Mr_Man_I_Am
133.  4.69 drpfisherman
134.  4.71 DynaXT
135.  4.73 michaelxfy
135.  4.73 KellanTheCubingCoder
135.  4.73 Super_Cuber903
135.  4.73 Cubing_Paddy
139.  4.76 ARJCuber
140.  4.79 Ianwubby
141.  4.85 Dabmachine1
142.  4.91 jameschng
142.  4.91 Joe Archibald
144.  4.97 Noob's Cubes
145.  5.00 DaTornadoKarateCuber
146.  5.03 Meanjuice
147.  5.04 GrettGrett
148.  5.13 floqualmie
149.  5.15 rlnninja44
150.  5.20 Sawyer
151.  5.23 Maxematician
152.  5.25 Nong Quoc Khanh
153.  5.26 Poorcuber09
154.  5.29 Jack Law
155.  5.30 DUDECUBER
156.  5.33 filmip
157.  5.38 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
158.  5.39 EthanMCuber
159.  5.51 Hyperion
160.  5.52 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
161.  5.58 Uwais
161.  5.58 Jervis38
163.  5.60 samuel roveran
164.  5.64 Bogdan
164.  5.64 Trotters
166.  5.79 c00bmaster
167.  5.84 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
168.  5.85 pb_cuber
169.  5.87 ARSCubing
170.  5.88 CT-6666
171.  5.89 Hazwi
172.  6.04 Tekooo
173.  6.05 DemonChihuahua
174.  6.13 CryptoConnor
175.  6.16 Mrdoobery
176.  6.26 Enirolf
177.  6.28 myoder
177.  6.28 SpeedCubeLegend17
179.  6.30 orangeicing
180.  6.47 CubeLub3r
181.  6.51 Exmestify
182.  6.61 Akshath
183.  6.62 Mike Hughey
184.  6.69 N4C0
185.  6.72 Vinayak_009044
186.  6.81 tungsten
187.  6.90 Splenj
188.  7.01 Jrg
189.  7.06 cubing_addict
190.  7.10 kbrune
191.  7.14 FlorianEnduro #111
192.  7.15 linus.sch
193.  7.27 Qzinator
194.  7.31 Quixoteace
195.  7.42 padddi
196.  7.49 Cuber987
197.  7.67 Tom466
198.  7.71 Nash171
199.  7.84 Jason Tzeng
200.  7.98 Trexrush1
200.  7.98 One Wheel
202.  8.05 Twisted Cubing
203.  8.08 I am gan for cubes
204.  8.21 levi.m
205.  8.22 Rubika-37-021204
206.  8.36 sporteisvogel
207.  8.43 HiroshiCubes
208.  8.44 EmmaTheCapicorn
209.  9.10 Penguinocuber
210.  9.57 SuperSkewb
210.  9.57 arbivara
212.  9.61 UkkoE
213.  10.02 Dude123
214.  10.87 Futurechamp77
215.  11.48 Jany
216.  11.58 Jacck
217.  11.61 NetherCubing
218.  11.74 ChaseTheCuber12
219.  12.88 3D Cuber
220.  16.42 Huntsidermy Cubed
221.  17.78 Zacian1516
222.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
222.  DNF 2x2sAreCool


*3x3x3*(282)
1.  6.10 Theo Goluboff
2.  6.48 Luke Garrett
3.  6.57 benzhao


Spoiler



4.  6.63 SzokL
5.  6.86 Shaun Mack
6.  6.94 Mantas U
7.  6.98 Ryan Pilat
8.  7.02 Zamirul Faris
9.  7.22 darrensaito
10.  7.25 David ep
11.  7.44 BrianJ
12.  7.45 Magdamini
13.  7.50 MichaelNielsen
14.  7.62 tsutt099
15.  7.75 Charles Jerome
16.  7.77 Dream Cubing
17.  7.82 MrKuba600
17.  7.82 DLXCubing
19.  7.87 Adam Chodyniecki
20.  8.02 Vector
21.  8.10 lilwoaji
21.  8.10 Danny Morgan
23.  8.22 Sjiraff
24.  8.29 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  8.34 Redicubeman
26.  8.39 fun at the joy
27.  8.50 Caíque crispim
28.  8.55 Sean Hartman
29.  8.56 Daniel Partridge
30.  8.59 cuberkid10
31.  8.72 Boris McCoy
32.  8.80 BradenTheMagician
33.  8.81 abhijat
34.  8.82 Heewon Seo
35.  8.85 49shadows
36.  8.86 CodingCuber
37.  8.95 GioccioCuber
38.  8.97 Tues
39.  9.07 EvanWright1
40.  9.09 AydenNguyen
41.  9.10 FishyIshy
42.  9.11 Ash Black
43.  9.15 fc3x3
43.  9.15 Greyson banana
45.  9.20 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
46.  9.25 Greyson bananas
47.  9.26 G2013
48.  9.27 eyeballboi
49.  9.31 Jude_Stradtner
49.  9.31 qaz
51.  9.36 CJ York
52.  9.41 Cale S
53.  9.42 DhruvA
54.  9.45 agradess2
55.  9.52 Hargun02
56.  9.58 yijunleow
57.  9.59 VectorCubes
58.  9.62 wearephamily1719
58.  9.62 SloMo Cubing
58.  9.62 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  9.67 JacobLittleton
62.  9.73 Cubey_Tube
63.  9.81 Oliver Pällo
64.  9.89 ARJCuber
65.  9.90 MaksymilianMisiak
65.  9.90 Vince M
67.  10.03 ichcubegerne
68.  10.05 Timona
69.  10.07 Hayden Ng
70.  10.14 Ontricus
71.  10.16 Mr_Man_I_Am
71.  10.16 michaelxfy
73.  10.20 remopihel
74.  10.21 2017LAMB06
74.  10.21 Bill Domiano
76.  10.28 DGCubes
77.  10.31 Utkarsh Ashar
78.  10.33 WizardCM
79.  10.34 Maxematician
80.  10.36 edsch
81.  10.44 MCuber
82.  10.48 TheCubingAddict980
83.  10.52 20luky3
84.  10.59 beabernardes
85.  10.72 thecubemaster23
86.  10.75 Parke187
87.  10.81 Fred Lang
88.  10.82 RedstoneTim
89.  10.83 turtwig
90.  10.84 KDJ
91.  10.90 aarush vasanadu
92.  10.94 JakeAK
93.  11.11 MartinN13
94.  11.23 trangium
95.  11.26 midnightcuberx
96.  11.29 TheReasonableCuber
97.  11.35 abunickabhi
98.  11.36 Yoyofruits_
99.  11.43 gruuby
100.  11.48 KingWilwin16
101.  11.49 any name you wish
101.  11.49 Koen van Aller
103.  11.50 dylpickle123780
104.  11.55 DUDECUBER
104.  11.55 Nong Quoc Khanh
106.  11.59 Ordway Persyn
107.  11.63 Ty Y.
108.  11.66 sigalig
109.  11.69 EvanCuber
109.  11.69 LHCUBE2017
111.  11.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
112.  11.80 AmyCubes_
113.  11.81 baseballjello67
114.  11.82 d2polld
115.  11.88 Skuber
115.  11.88 fdskljgrie
115.  11.88 Nevan J
118.  11.91 Sub1Hour
119.  12.07 logofetesulo1
120.  12.09 calcuber1800
121.  12.10 Luke Solves Cubes
122.  12.15 aznbn
123.  12.16 Keroma12
124.  12.22 bennettstouder
125.  12.23 João Vinicius
126.  12.31 carlosvilla9
126.  12.31 FishTalons
126.  12.31 Magma Cubing
129.  12.41 zSquirreL
130.  12.45 Omkar1
131.  12.52 Fisko
132.  12.59 Alison Meador
133.  12.65 WHY841
134.  12.66 jameschng
134.  12.66 CornerTwisted
136.  12.73 PCCuber
137.  12.78 Hana_n
138.  12.92 Nitin Kumar 2018
139.  13.04 rlnninja44
140.  13.09 Ianwubby
141.  13.15 KellanTheCubingCoder
142.  13.17 Calcube
143.  13.29 superkitkat106
144.  13.45 stanley chapel
145.  13.53 qatumciuzacqul
146.  13.59 DemonChihuahua
147.  13.64 floqualmie
148.  13.76 DynaXT
148.  13.76 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
150.  13.78 Cubing Mania
150.  13.78 nonamed_duck
152.  13.85 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
153.  13.95 Trexrush1
154.  13.97 c00bmaster
155.  14.00 ARSCubing
156.  14.01 Dabmachine1
157.  14.05 SpeedCubeReview
158.  14.07 xyzzy
159.  14.09 SpiFunTastic
160.  14.11 CubeLub3r
161.  14.12 yoyoyobank3
162.  14.14 drpfisherman
163.  14.35 CryptoConnor
164.  14.37 InfinityCuber324
164.  14.37 Triangles_are_cubers
166.  14.66 AidenCubes
166.  14.66 pjk
168.  14.83 espeed
168.  14.83 Kaito Kid Cuber
170.  15.32 nigelthecuber
171.  15.33 JustGoodCuber
172.  15.36 ican97
173.  15.42 elimescube
174.  15.48 Uwais
175.  15.49 Isaiah The Scott
176.  15.72 Topher_
177.  15.75 Kyle Ho
178.  15.77 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
179.  15.95 Li Xiang
180.  16.18 RyanSoh
181.  16.40 bluishshark
182.  16.55 Trotters
183.  16.69 kbrune
184.  16.72 Bogdan
185.  16.83 thatkid
186.  17.17 Haya_Mirror
187.  17.25 Tekooo
188.  17.37 cubenerd74
189.  17.38 Noob's Cubes
190.  17.39 Abram Grimsley
191.  17.46 Sellerie11
192.  17.51 tavery343
192.  17.51 Cubing_Paddy
194.  17.64 ErezE
194.  17.64 Petri Krzywacki
196.  17.68 padddi
197.  17.77 RisingShinx
198.  17.94 Hyperion
199.  17.98 Almen19
200.  18.26 CT-6666
201.  18.45 SpeedCubeLegend17
202.  18.58 pb_cuber
203.  18.70 Clock_Enthusiast
204.  18.76 myoder
205.  18.77 Joe Archibald
206.  18.86 HiroshiCubes
207.  18.90 N4C0
208.  19.04 CUBERITHM
209.  19.10 Somebody0009
210.  19.34 Poorcuber09
210.  19.34 NotyingCubes
212.  19.54 filmip
213.  19.64 Hazwi
214.  19.70 lvcuber
215.  19.75 Jan Kasprzak
216.  19.77 GooseCuber
217.  20.23 samuel roveran
218.  20.62 Enirolf
219.  20.83 EthanMCuber
220.  20.93 Vinayak_009044
221.  21.27 Jason Tzeng
222.  21.28 Splenj
223.  21.42 Elisa Rippe
224.  22.04 Twisted Cubing
225.  22.07 sporteisvogel
226.  22.44 jordi_frei
227.  22.51 Akshath
228.  22.56 Tom466
229.  22.89 One Wheel
230.  22.92 Jany
231.  23.06 Meanjuice
232.  23.19 1davey29
233.  23.23 JamesBond54
234.  23.39 orangeicing
235.  23.55 Jrg
236.  23.66 Jervis38
237.  23.84 JC Botha
238.  23.92 KIM ROYO
239.  24.21 linus.sch
240.  24.41 Jack Law
241.  24.54 IsekaiMe
242.  24.79 GrettGrett
243.  24.82 Rubika-37-021204
244.  24.86 tungsten
245.  25.08 Quixoteace
246.  25.11 edcuberrules8473
247.  25.18 nurhid.hisham
248.  25.27 FlorianEnduro #111
249.  25.31 roxanajohnson01
250.  25.32 Jakub D
251.  25.58 Christopher Crnjak
252.  26.12 Nash171
253.  26.14 I am gan for cubes
254.  26.89 Timo961
255.  27.14 Ricco
256.  27.81 Huntsidermy Cubed
257.  28.20 SuperSkewb
258.  29.13 Exmestify
259.  29.26 Cuber987
260.  29.52 Lio2010
261.  30.61 arbivara
262.  30.99 Penguinocuber
263.  31.96 Mrdoobery
264.  34.47 cubing_addict
265.  34.94 Jacck
266.  35.67 NetherCubing
267.  36.38 JailtonMendes
268.  36.94 Dude123
269.  37.97 Qzinator
270.  37.99 jeems
271.  38.96 panicChris
272.  39.31 EmmaTheCapicorn
273.  40.87 UkkoE
274.  42.38 HelgeBerlin
275.  43.24 Lutz_P
276.  43.78 levi.m
277.  44.07 ChaseTheCuber12
278.  44.62 Zacian1516
279.  48.14 MatsBergsten
280.  57.32 Athervus
281.  DNF Sawyer
281.  DNF siyo0n


*4x4x4*(146)
1.  29.66 cuberkid10
2.  30.10 Theo Goluboff
3.  30.43 Mantas U


Spoiler



4.  30.62 Ryan Pilat
5.  30.83 Luke Garrett
6.  31.57 tJardigradHe
7.  33.39 Hargun02
8.  33.45 Dream Cubing
9.  33.82 Ricardo Zapata
10.  34.39 Sean Hartman
11.  35.59 MrKuba600
12.  35.84 49shadows
13.  35.93 GioccioCuber
14.  36.51 Daniel Partridge
15.  36.68 Hayden Ng
16.  36.69 abhijat
17.  36.85 Nihahhat
18.  36.86 DhruvA
19.  37.00 ichcubegerne
20.  37.49 G2013
21.  37.96 Tues
22.  37.99 qaz
23.  38.08 michaelxfy
24.  38.21 Trotters
25.  38.37 SzokL
26.  38.68 BradenTheMagician
27.  39.07 MCuber
28.  39.29 João Vinicius
29.  39.65 Boris McCoy
30.  39.85 Ash Black
31.  40.03 MaksymilianMisiak
32.  40.09 KingWilwin16
33.  40.68 tsutt099
34.  40.93 Fred Lang
35.  41.03 DGCubes
35.  41.03 Ontricus
37.  42.04 Caíque crispim
38.  42.28 TheReasonableCuber
39.  42.87 bennettstouder
40.  43.74 sigalig
41.  43.83 abunickabhi
42.  44.18 CJ York
43.  44.40 carlosvilla9
44.  44.64 Vector
45.  44.69 Skuber
46.  44.83 Timona
47.  45.36 Cubey_Tube
48.  45.37 Sjiraff
49.  45.40 MartinN13
50.  45.53 WizardCM
51.  45.58 Triangles_are_cubers
52.  45.63 JacobLittleton
53.  46.40 Adam Chodyniecki
54.  46.94 Maxematician
55.  47.09 xyzzy
56.  47.17 Ianwubby
57.  47.24 SloMo Cubing
58.  47.28 Magma Cubing
59.  48.25 Greyson bananas
60.  48.48 Utkarsh Ashar
61.  48.50 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
62.  48.53 Koen van Aller
63.  48.68 edsch
64.  48.78 Oliver Pällo
65.  49.04 Ordway Persyn
66.  49.53 aarush vasanadu
67.  49.82 drpfisherman
68.  50.17 Greyson banana
69.  50.48 dylpickle123780
70.  51.23 gruuby
71.  51.42 Jude_Stradtner
72.  52.03 FishTalons
72.  52.03 Calcube
74.  52.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
75.  52.62 zSquirreL
76.  52.85 LHCUBE2017
77.  52.91 CodingCuber
78.  54.47 DynaXT
79.  54.94 Fisko
80.  54.95 fc3x3
81.  56.45 Alison Meador
81.  56.45 AidenCubes
83.  56.57 DUDECUBER
84.  57.13 ican97
85.  57.22 rlnninja44
86.  57.34 Abram Grimsley
87.  57.91 Nitin Kumar 2018
88.  57.95 elimescube
89.  58.20 Omkar1
90.  58.43 tavery343
91.  1:00.09 d2polld
92.  1:02.95 Luke Solves Cubes
93.  1:03.02 Nevan J
94.  1:04.03 thecubemaster23
95.  1:04.89 InfinityCuber324
96.  1:05.20 bluishshark
97.  1:06.43 ARSCubing
98.  1:07.39 Sawyer
99.  1:07.95 Poorcuber09
100.  1:11.22 calcuber1800
101.  1:11.96 DemonChihuahua
102.  1:12.14 yoyoyobank3
103.  1:12.16 Isaiah The Scott
104.  1:12.62 Cubing_Paddy
105.  1:14.28 Jrg
106.  1:14.80 Tekooo
107.  1:15.31 CT-6666
108.  1:15.35 filmip
109.  1:17.28 Jason Tzeng
110.  1:17.39 nigelthecuber
111.  1:18.58 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
112.  1:18.79 Bogdan
113.  1:18.92 myoder
114.  1:19.85 EthanMCuber
115.  1:20.09 SpeedCubeLegend17
116.  1:21.30 Enirolf
117.  1:22.30 One Wheel
118.  1:23.30 Meanjuice
119.  1:24.12 GrettGrett
120.  1:24.27 DaTornadoKarateCuber
121.  1:31.39 Rubika-37-021204
122.  1:32.33 kbrune
123.  1:32.85 Dabmachine1
124.  1:33.14 IsekaiMe
125.  1:33.69 nurhid.hisham
126.  1:36.58 samuel roveran
127.  1:37.94 Kyle Ho
128.  1:38.73 Topher_
129.  1:39.89 Tom466
130.  1:41.05 sporteisvogel
131.  1:41.21 fdskljgrie
132.  1:41.38 Quixoteace
133.  1:43.75 Joe Archibald
134.  1:45.91 Hazwi
135.  1:52.89 Jacck
136.  1:55.10 Splenj
137.  2:03.31 Jack Law
138.  2:14.67 EmmaTheCapicorn
139.  2:23.23 Christopher Crnjak
140.  2:37.48 Akshath
141.  2:45.80 orangeicing
142.  3:03.94 Cuber987
143.  3:16.35 arbivara
144.  3:20.62 Huntsidermy Cubed
145.  3:49.59 Qzinator
146.  DNF linus.sch


*5x5x5*(93)
1.  49.47 tJardigradHe
2.  55.85 Theo Goluboff
3.  57.24 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  57.30 Hayden Ng
5.  58.38 Dream Cubing
6.  59.26 Luke Garrett
7.  1:01.24 abhijat
8.  1:02.56 Ryan Pilat
9.  1:03.11 ichcubegerne
10.  1:06.35 Ash Black
11.  1:07.43 turtwig
12.  1:07.98 DhruvA
13.  1:08.29 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  1:08.81 michaelxfy
15.  1:11.21 Tues
16.  1:11.64 João Vinicius
17.  1:12.78 G2013
18.  1:13.28 Daniel Partridge
19.  1:14.03 Keroma12
20.  1:14.85 Adam Chodyniecki
21.  1:15.12 KingWilwin16
22.  1:15.25 sigalig
23.  1:15.31 LwBigcubes
24.  1:15.53 MartinN13
25.  1:16.86 DGCubes
26.  1:17.31 MrKuba600
27.  1:18.96 BradenTheMagician
28.  1:19.03 Magma Cubing
29.  1:20.15 Caíque crispim
30.  1:20.35 Ianwubby
31.  1:20.62 Boris McCoy
32.  1:21.43 DLXCubing
33.  1:22.90 drpfisherman
34.  1:23.18 gruuby
35.  1:23.77 xyzzy
36.  1:25.33 Skuber
37.  1:26.87 JacobLittleton
38.  1:27.14 Sub1Hour
39.  1:28.22 edsch
40.  1:28.30 WizardCM
41.  1:28.47 Fred Lang
42.  1:29.23 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  1:29.29 dylpickle123780
44.  1:30.08 Ontricus
45.  1:30.64 TheReasonableCuber
46.  1:33.99 any name you wish
47.  1:34.11 carlosvilla9
48.  1:35.23 Mr_Man_I_Am
49.  1:37.77 Koen van Aller
50.  1:38.17 elimescube
51.  1:39.39 Calcube
52.  1:41.32 Timona
53.  1:41.76 Fisko
54.  1:44.21 fc3x3
55.  1:46.02 FishTalons
56.  1:47.70 Nitin Kumar 2018
57.  1:48.30 thatkid
58.  1:50.53 ican97
59.  1:50.92 Utkarsh Ashar
60.  1:51.08 DynaXT
61.  1:52.98 CodingCuber
62.  1:58.06 rlnninja44
63.  1:59.90 fdskljgrie
64.  2:00.66 Poorcuber09
65.  2:00.91 One Wheel
66.  2:03.88 ARSCubing
67.  2:09.16 filmip
68.  2:14.03 Isaiah The Scott
69.  2:14.17 bluishshark
70.  2:16.45 Sawyer
71.  2:16.50 Jason Tzeng
72.  2:21.90 Rubika-37-021204
73.  2:21.91 Jrg
74.  2:21.98 Bogdan
75.  2:25.08 Li Xiang
76.  2:28.35 CT-6666
77.  2:35.03 tavery343
78.  2:35.77 Tekooo
79.  2:38.84 myoder
80.  2:42.47 kbrune
81.  2:42.66 Tom466
82.  2:45.95 nurhid.hisham
83.  2:48.15 sporteisvogel
84.  2:54.98 Jacck
85.  2:57.64 EthanMCuber
86.  3:07.99 SpeedCubeLegend17
87.  3:19.88 Quixoteace
88.  3:25.47 Enirolf
89.  3:39.91 Jack Law
90.  4:35.50 Cuber987
91.  8:21.97 arbivara
92.  DNF Cubey_Tube
92.  DNF EmmaTheCapicorn


*6x6x6*(47)
1.  1:35.27 SzokL
2.  1:36.35 Dream Cubing
3.  1:46.81 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:47.24 Hayden Ng
5.  1:53.10 Ryan Pilat
6.  1:59.17 Luke Garrett
7.  2:02.34 michaelxfy
8.  2:08.52 LwBigcubes
9.  2:10.64 agradess2
10.  2:11.61 drpfisherman
11.  2:12.35 DhruvA
12.  2:12.52 Keroma12
13.  2:16.58 abhijat
14.  2:17.91 xyzzy
15.  2:17.93 sigalig
16.  2:23.21 turtwig
17.  2:23.49 DGCubes
18.  2:24.10 Tues
19.  2:27.45 Ianwubby
20.  2:28.44 Sub1Hour
21.  2:31.33 gruuby
22.  2:36.61 TheReasonableCuber
23.  2:37.08 Magma Cubing
24.  2:42.13 Skuber
25.  2:48.39 beabernardes
26.  2:56.31 Nitin Kumar 2018
27.  3:03.11 carlosvilla9
28.  3:12.22 Koen van Aller
29.  3:28.02 elimescube
30.  3:28.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  3:30.10 edsch
32.  3:36.54 thatkid
33.  3:42.04 One Wheel
34.  3:48.27 c00bmaster
35.  3:54.91 Jrg
36.  4:08.31 Poorcuber09
37.  4:39.67 Rubika-37-021204
38.  5:02.95 sporteisvogel
39.  5:14.82 Jacck
40.  5:17.13 InfinityCuber324
41.  5:28.25 myoder
42.  5:56.48 kbrune
43.  6:26.49 CT-6666
44.  DNF MartinN13
44.  DNF Isaiah The Scott
44.  DNF Danielle Ang
44.  DNF EmmaTheCapicorn


*7x7x7*(41)
1.  2:19.60 Dream Cubing
2.  2:51.66 Ryan Pilat
3.  2:54.14 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:58.24 michaelxfy
5.  2:59.86 LwBigcubes
6.  3:14.98 drpfisherman
7.  3:19.81 Keroma12
8.  3:28.95 GioccioCuber
9.  3:29.52 Daniel Partridge
10.  3:30.50 João Vinicius
11.  3:31.29 sigalig
12.  3:37.27 qaz
13.  3:38.02 gruuby
14.  3:41.56 xyzzy
15.  3:41.89 Tues
16.  3:49.52 Sub1Hour
17.  3:57.17 G2013
18.  3:58.23 BradenTheMagician
19.  3:59.99 Ordway Persyn
20.  4:08.26 Ianwubby
21.  4:13.07 Magma Cubing
22.  4:19.26 TheReasonableCuber
23.  4:26.03 remopihel
24.  4:29.05 carlosvilla9
25.  4:50.48 elimescube
26.  5:07.31 beabernardes
27.  5:20.01 Koen van Aller
28.  5:35.13 Cubey_Tube
29.  5:44.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  5:45.14 Jrg
31.  5:45.52 Nitin Kumar 2018
32.  6:15.33 edsch
33.  7:02.16 Rubika-37-021204
34.  7:42.09 Jacck
35.  7:45.24 Sellerie11
36.  8:20.40 nurhid.hisham
37.  8:40.51 Danielle Ang
38.  8:43.28 sporteisvogel
39.  9:46.47 kbrune
40.  DNF MartinN13
40.  DNF Tom466


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(65)
1.  3.23 BrianJ
2.  3.65 fdskljgrie
3.  4.47 Caíque crispim


Spoiler



4.  4.53 fc3x3
5.  4.62 Greyson banana
6.  4.76 Greyson bananas
7.  4.93 SzokL
8.  5.98 tsutt099
9.  5.99 Danny Morgan
10.  6.08 CornerTwisted
11.  6.26 Luke Garrett
11.  6.26 edsch
13.  6.45 Shaun Mack
14.  7.48 Ryan Pilat
15.  7.63 Tues
16.  8.75 turtwig
17.  9.03 darrensaito
18.  10.58 gruuby
19.  10.86 CJ York
20.  11.10 ichcubegerne
21.  11.22 abunickabhi
22.  11.46 BradenTheMagician
23.  12.62 G2013
24.  14.68 sigalig
25.  15.16 nigelthecuber
26.  15.92 Ash Black
27.  16.58 Cubing_Paddy
28.  16.64 Jack Law
29.  16.73 AmyCubes_
30.  16.84 KDJ
31.  17.23 Qzinator
32.  23.06 WizardCM
33.  23.71 Boris McCoy
34.  25.61 Nitin Kumar 2018
35.  25.68 Skuber
36.  27.03 Mike Hughey
37.  28.66 João Vinicius
38.  29.85 TheReasonableCuber
39.  33.77 stanley chapel
40.  38.88 Daniel Partridge
41.  47.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  49.11 sporteisvogel
43.  49.87 kbrune
44.  50.16 Trotters
45.  53.18 Jacck
46.  54.76 Bogdan
47.  56.18 MatsBergsten
48.  1:08.08 bluishshark
49.  1:16.45 Tekooo
50.  1:30.41 Koen van Aller
51.  1:42.63 Cubey_Tube
52.  2:41.53 Cuber987
53.  3:08.67 arbivara
54.  5:23.78 SpiFunTastic
55.  DNF CubeLub3r
55.  DNF UkkoE
55.  DNF c00bmaster
55.  DNF EthanMCuber
55.  DNF Jan Kasprzak
55.  DNF Hazwi
55.  DNF Vector
55.  DNF Calcube
55.  DNF DaTornadoKarateCuber
55.  DNF Bill Domiano
55.  DNF GrettGrett


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(40)
1.  15.86 JakeAK
2.  18.38 KDJ
3.  18.70 G2013


Spoiler



4.  19.41 arquillian
5.  20.60 sigalig
6.  25.35 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  25.71 ican97
8.  29.70 Victor Tang
9.  31.37 2019ECKE02
10.  31.91 Sean Hartman
11.  41.14 Ali161102
12.  45.77 abunickabhi
13.  55.83 FishTalons
14.  58.21 AmyCubes_
15.  59.52 Nihahhat
16.  1:02.38 qatumciuzacqul
17.  1:05.14 LHCUBE2017
18.  1:11.16 ichcubegerne
19.  1:17.75 beabernardes
20.  1:30.49 filmip
21.  1:36.32 SpeedCubeLegend17
22.  1:45.41 João Vinicius
23.  1:47.47 Ricco
24.  1:50.47 TheReasonableCuber
25.  2:08.59 Nitin Kumar 2018
26.  2:11.29 MatsBergsten
27.  2:21.45 d2polld
28.  2:25.77 kbrune
29.  2:45.93 Jacck
30.  3:48.66 sporteisvogel
31.  5:13.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  DNF Trexrush1
32.  DNF Luke Garrett
32.  DNF riovqn
32.  DNF Daniel Partridge
32.  DNF Skuber
32.  DNF DemonChihuahua
32.  DNF padddi
32.  DNF Cubey_Tube
32.  DNF Koen van Aller


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  1:42.66 sigalig
2.  1:55.09 Victor Tang
3.  2:01.60 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  2:36.03 arquillian
5.  3:51.39 Keroma12
6.  4:41.11 AmyCubes_
7.  5:42.68 FishTalons
8.  11:56.01 Jacck
9.  21:31.71 sporteisvogel
10.  DNF ichcubegerne
10.  DNF KDJ
10.  DNF Mikel


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  4:41.63 Cale S
2.  5:22.52 Victor Tang
3.  6:24.51 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  DNF Keroma12
4.  DNF KDJ
4.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
4.  DNF Jacck
4.  DNF sigalig


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF LittleLumos

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  30/35 55:19 Keroma12
2.  16/20 57:15 Ali161102
3.  9/11 48:34 Daniel Partridge


Spoiler



4.  17/29 60:00 2019ECKE02
5.  4/4 23:25 sporteisvogel
6.  6/8 49:54 BradenTheMagician


*3x3x3 one-handed*(159)
1.  10.33 Luke Garrett
2.  10.54 SzokL
3.  11.40 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  11.53 Mantas U
5.  11.75 2017LAMB06
6.  11.77 darrensaito
7.  13.51 Charles Jerome
8.  13.68 lilwoaji
9.  13.97 Shaun Mack
10.  14.14 Nihahhat
11.  14.31 Ryan Pilat
12.  14.52 RedstoneTim
13.  14.79 ichcubegerne
14.  14.84 tsutt099
15.  14.93 Caíque crispim
16.  15.35 Tues
17.  15.44 Ash Black
18.  15.48 Vector
19.  15.59 Hargun02
20.  15.80 MrKuba600
21.  15.95 DhruvA
22.  16.00 Dream Cubing
23.  16.08 Magdamini
24.  16.29 DLXCubing
25.  16.41 midnightcuberx
26.  17.13 Danny Morgan
27.  17.60 turtwig
28.  17.65 Sean Hartman
29.  17.66 michaelxfy
30.  17.78 Ontricus
31.  17.80 abunickabhi
32.  17.95 mihnea3000
33.  18.43 aarush vasanadu
34.  18.52 Sjiraff
35.  18.70 Bill Domiano
36.  18.73 Daniel Partridge
37.  18.82 KingWilwin16
38.  18.83 AydenNguyen
39.  18.87 LHCUBE2017
40.  19.04 ARJCuber
41.  19.05 G2013
42.  19.21 Hayden Ng
43.  19.22 DGCubes
44.  19.42 nonamed_duck
45.  19.56 Adam Chodyniecki
46.  19.68 wearephamily1719
47.  19.71 João Vinicius
48.  19.72 TheReasonableCuber
49.  19.84 Jude_Stradtner
50.  19.87 Cale S
51.  19.88 sigalig
52.  20.06 JakeAK
53.  20.19 Triangles_are_cubers
54.  20.42 Yoyofruits_
55.  20.46 BradenTheMagician
56.  20.48 Boris McCoy
57.  20.67 qaz
58.  20.73 Utkarsh Ashar
59.  20.83 Trexrush1
60.  20.91 AmyCubes_
61.  20.96 Alison Meador
62.  21.20 gruuby
62.  21.20 WizardCM
64.  21.60 any name you wish
65.  21.75 Parke187
66.  21.84 agradess2
67.  22.12 EvanCuber
68.  22.89 trangium
69.  23.37 Omkar1
70.  23.52 logofetesulo1
71.  23.72 Cubey_Tube
72.  23.80 2018KEAR02
73.  24.07 Timona
74.  24.26 Dabmachine1
75.  24.29 qatumciuzacqul
76.  24.39 thecubemaster23
77.  24.43 zSquirreL
78.  24.48 49shadows
79.  24.49 abhijat
80.  24.66 drpfisherman
81.  24.82 edsch
82.  24.88 carlosvilla9
83.  24.98 MCuber
84.  25.11 yoyoyobank3
85.  25.42 Fisko
86.  25.46 Sawyer
87.  25.62 xyzzy
88.  25.64 ican97
89.  25.77 Kacper Jędrzejuk
90.  26.02 DemonChihuahua
91.  26.48 Nitin Kumar 2018
92.  26.60 CubeLub3r
93.  26.72 Koen van Aller
94.  26.75 Nevan J
95.  26.96 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
96.  27.41 Fred Lang
97.  27.60 RyanSoh
98.  28.05 Greyson banana
99.  28.35 Calcube
100.  28.44 InfinityCuber324
101.  28.45 floqualmie
102.  28.75 nigelthecuber
103.  28.79 CodingCuber
104.  28.87 d2polld
105.  29.08 Oliver Pällo
106.  29.14 Hyperion
107.  29.25 Hana_n
108.  29.26 Ianwubby
109.  29.32 Greyson bananas
110.  29.66 JacobLittleton
111.  30.59 bluishshark
112.  30.60 FishTalons
113.  32.47 AidenCubes
114.  32.87 KellanTheCubingCoder
115.  33.42 Isaiah The Scott
116.  33.69 Skuber
117.  34.78 Cubing Mania
118.  35.20 Poorcuber09
119.  35.31 DUDECUBER
120.  35.39 tavery343
121.  35.85 Bogdan
122.  37.38 Abram Grimsley
123.  37.93 Uwais
124.  38.66 Kyle Ho
125.  38.67 Li Xiang
126.  40.54 Joe Archibald
127.  41.14 Topher_
128.  41.45 Cubing_Paddy
129.  41.47 fdskljgrie
130.  42.04 cubenerd74
131.  43.28 Noob's Cubes
132.  43.65 Jack Law
133.  43.99 GooseCuber
134.  44.23 sporteisvogel
135.  45.75 Hazwi
136.  45.93 kbrune
136.  45.93 Meanjuice
138.  45.97 ARSCubing
139.  46.83 EthanMCuber
140.  50.31 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
141.  55.48 samuel roveran
142.  56.84 arbivara
143.  57.44 Enirolf
144.  58.05 Tekooo
145.  1:00.39 Jacck
146.  1:06.67 nurhid.hisham
147.  1:07.38 Lio2010
148.  1:10.90 GrettGrett
149.  1:13.40 Trotters
150.  1:15.88 SpeedCubeLegend17
151.  1:22.77 Huntsidermy Cubed
152.  1:29.52 Akshath
153.  1:38.29 Dude123
154.  1:43.34 Cuber987
155.  1:49.29 Jason Tzeng
156.  2:07.24 Exmestify
157.  2:13.55 Zacian1516
158.  2:14.03 levi.m
159.  DNF MartinN13


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  41.61 DGCubes
2.  1:20.23 fdskljgrie
3.  2:03.06 Nitin Kumar 2018


Spoiler



4.  4:03.44 Jack Law
5.  54:47.54 jameschng


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(20)
1.  31.64 ichcubegerne
2.  41.43 gruuby
3.  46.17 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  47.25 WizardCM
5.  1:17.23 CJ York
6.  1:20.30 Greyson bananas
7.  1:23.20 Nitin Kumar 2018
8.  1:25.92 Jacck
9.  1:35.19 TheReasonableCuber
10.  1:44.58 kbrune
11.  1:45.68 Quixoteace
12.  1:58.95 Li Xiang
13.  2:13.03 Jack Law
14.  2:29.84 Huntsidermy Cubed
15.  2:30.58 arbivara
16.  2:53.08 Cuber987
17.  3:29.01 orangeicing
18.  4:52.15 nurhid.hisham
19.  DNF Lio2010
19.  DNF fc3x3


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  30.00 (30, 31, 29) arbivara
2.  35.67 (37, 34, 36) kbrune
3.  43.00 (39, 45, 45) Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
4.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) Samuel Eklund-Hanna
4.  DNF (42, 49, DNF) EthanMCuber
4.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) DynaXT
4.  DNF (DNF, 51, 54) Meanjuice


*2-3-4 Relay*(75)
1.  37.23 Theo Goluboff
2.  41.56 Luke Garrett
3.  42.55 Mantas U


Spoiler



4.  46.78 G2013
5.  51.00 Daniel Partridge
6.  51.37 DGCubes
7.  52.19 Tues
8.  52.46 Boris McCoy
9.  53.57 Ash Black
10.  54.17 sigalig
11.  54.43 Cubey_Tube
12.  54.85 Vector
13.  55.03 Danny Morgan
14.  55.18 michaelxfy
15.  56.02 DhruvA
16.  56.14 fc3x3
17.  56.73 WizardCM
18.  57.24 JacobLittleton
19.  57.39 abhijat
20.  58.96 2018KEAR02
21.  59.26 ichcubegerne
22.  59.51 Ontricus
23.  59.76 João Vinicius
24.  59.95 Timona
25.  1:02.67 Skuber
26.  1:05.74 gruuby
27.  1:07.02 TheReasonableCuber
28.  1:07.70 edsch
29.  1:08.18 abunickabhi
30.  1:08.36 Sjiraff
31.  1:10.08 CodingCuber
32.  1:10.87 lilwoaji
33.  1:11.31 drpfisherman
34.  1:13.07 Greyson bananas
35.  1:14.30 Nevan J
36.  1:15.15 Koen van Aller
37.  1:15.39 Utkarsh Ashar
38.  1:16.06 Nitin Kumar 2018
39.  1:17.45 stanley chapel
40.  1:18.17 AidenCubes
41.  1:18.34 Ianwubby
42.  1:18.91 FishTalons
43.  1:19.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  1:21.43 Abram Grimsley
45.  1:21.51 ARJCuber
46.  1:21.86 Fisko
47.  1:24.46 yoyoyobank3
48.  1:25.92 Sawyer
49.  1:27.62 CT-6666
50.  1:29.32 Isaiah The Scott
51.  1:34.03 myoder
52.  1:34.07 Poorcuber09
53.  1:35.53 ARSCubing
54.  1:43.29 Jason Tzeng
55.  1:45.70 Cubing_Paddy
56.  1:47.24 Tekooo
57.  1:50.18 Jrg
58.  1:53.13 fdskljgrie
59.  1:54.96 samuel roveran
60.  1:55.79 Dabmachine1
61.  2:00.31 GrettGrett
62.  2:00.42 Kyle Ho
63.  2:00.82 Meanjuice
64.  2:07.47 Hazwi
65.  2:11.09 Quixoteace
66.  2:17.09 Bogdan
67.  2:21.03 Jack Law
68.  2:26.58 kbrune
69.  2:26.59 Tom466
70.  2:42.59 Jacck
71.  2:44.99 Twisted Cubing
72.  3:04.15 Akshath
73.  3:07.60 orangeicing
74.  3:25.33 EmmaTheCapicorn
75.  4:20.27 Cuber987


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)
1.  1:47.98 Theo Goluboff
2.  1:49.56 G2013
3.  1:57.36 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  2:01.14 ichcubegerne
5.  2:05.73 michaelxfy
6.  2:10.69 DhruvA
7.  2:13.75 Ash Black
8.  2:14.61 DGCubes
9.  2:15.74 Tues
10.  2:17.29 João Vinicius
11.  2:19.48 sigalig
12.  2:20.05 TheReasonableCuber
13.  2:21.60 Daniel Partridge
14.  2:27.96 Skuber
15.  2:28.07 WizardCM
16.  2:33.71 gruuby
17.  2:34.28 JacobLittleton
18.  2:35.27 Vector
19.  2:40.17 drpfisherman
20.  2:41.43 Fisko
21.  2:46.90 edsch
22.  2:48.62 fdskljgrie
23.  2:49.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  2:51.25 Cubey_Tube
25.  3:06.83 Sawyer
26.  3:08.74 Ianwubby
27.  3:09.20 Utkarsh Ashar
28.  3:15.08 CodingCuber
29.  3:39.29 Nitin Kumar 2018
30.  3:41.72 ARSCubing
31.  3:55.60 Poorcuber09
32.  4:10.81 Bogdan
33.  4:12.85 Abram Grimsley
34.  4:17.09 CT-6666
35.  4:36.24 Jason Tzeng
36.  4:43.45 Jrg
37.  4:44.53 myoder
38.  4:48.77 kbrune
39.  4:57.51 Tom466
40.  5:00.14 Tekooo
41.  5:52.87 Quixoteace
42.  5:54.99 Jack Law
43.  6:05.49 Jacck
44.  7:27.66 EmmaTheCapicorn
45.  10:36.84 Cuber987


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:57.95 ichcubegerne
2.  4:17.17 michaelxfy
3.  4:20.55 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  4:41.63 abhijat
5.  5:11.08 gruuby
6.  5:17.53 drpfisherman
7.  5:29.60 Ianwubby
8.  5:30.39 TheReasonableCuber
9.  6:24.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  7:21.88 Nitin Kumar 2018
11.  8:36.43 Jrg
12.  9:47.49 Sawyer
13.  11:36.56 kbrune
14.  12:14.66 CT-6666
15.  DNF Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  6:51.25 ichcubegerne
2.  7:33.58 michaelxfy
3.  7:53.72 drpfisherman


Spoiler



4.  8:03.40 sigalig
5.  8:37.82 gruuby
6.  9:28.00 TheReasonableCuber
7.  10:04.71 Nitin Kumar 2018
8.  10:07.44 Ianwubby
9.  11:31.26 JacobLittleton
10.  12:40.94 edsch
11.  13:00.90 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  14:50.93 Jrg
13.  21:23.22 kbrune


*Clock*(103)
1.  3.48 JChambers13
2.  4.14 VectorCubes
3.  4.32 2018KEAR02


Spoiler



4.  4.42 edsch
5.  4.47 Jude_Stradtner
6.  4.65 MartinN13
7.  5.01 Luke Garrett
8.  5.04 Jakub D
9.  5.28 Oliver Pällo
10.  5.37 michaelxfy
11.  5.58 arquillian
12.  5.59 Clock_Enthusiast
13.  5.68 Magdamini
14.  5.76 Daniel Partridge
15.  5.90 Mattia Pasquini
16.  5.93 aarush vasanadu
17.  6.18 zSquirreL
18.  6.24 Theo Goluboff
19.  6.32 Sean Hartman
20.  6.80 sqAree
21.  7.03 AmyCubes_
22.  7.20 Ty Y.
23.  7.22 Jervis38
24.  7.31 Hayden Ng
25.  7.45 drpfisherman
26.  7.56 BradenTheMagician
26.  7.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  7.62 Danny Morgan
29.  7.77 floqualmie
30.  7.80 Parke187
31.  7.84 2019ECKE02
32.  7.94 Redicubeman
33.  7.96 tsutt099
34.  8.03 SzokL
34.  8.03 InfinityCuber324
36.  8.07 Shaun Mack
37.  8.10 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
38.  8.16 remopihel
39.  8.25 carlosvilla9
40.  8.35 Sjiraff
41.  8.36 MCuber
42.  8.37 Yoyofruits_
43.  8.55 Boris McCoy
44.  8.61 Bill Domiano
44.  8.61 yoyoyobank3
46.  8.87 Greyson bananas
47.  9.02 BrianJ
48.  9.03 gruuby
49.  9.25 DynaXT
50.  9.39 Tues
51.  9.58 Ryan Pilat
52.  9.68 Nong Quoc Khanh
53.  9.69 Ash Black
54.  9.76 sigalig
55.  10.01 ichcubegerne
56.  10.03 Caíque crispim
57.  10.15 DGCubes
58.  10.20 Adam Chodyniecki
59.  10.34 SpeedCubeLegend17
60.  10.60 CJ York
61.  10.63 bluishshark
62.  10.72 fc3x3
62.  10.72 Fisko
64.  10.80 Calcube
65.  10.90 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
66.  11.04 Fred Lang
67.  11.27 Triangles_are_cubers
68.  11.35 G2013
69.  11.69 Joe Archibald
70.  11.92 Jason Tzeng
71.  11.93 TheReasonableCuber
72.  12.11 WizardCM
73.  12.15 CubeLub3r
74.  12.20 KellanTheCubingCoder
75.  12.42 Quixoteace
76.  12.82 Cubey_Tube
77.  12.90 Magma Cubing
78.  13.07 Kyle Ho
79.  13.34 FishTalons
80.  13.63 any name you wish
81.  13.76 JacobLittleton
82.  14.09 AydenNguyen
83.  15.09 abunickabhi
84.  15.41 Skuber
85.  15.68 Poorcuber09
86.  15.70 nurhid.hisham
87.  16.32 orangeicing
88.  17.36 Twisted Cubing
89.  17.47 PortugeeJoe
90.  17.72 Jacck
91.  18.19 Cubing_Paddy
92.  18.38 NetherCubing
93.  18.75 ARSCubing
94.  19.84 Sellerie11
95.  19.94 sporteisvogel
96.  20.69 GrettGrett
97.  22.26 Jack Law
98.  22.75 Akshath
99.  25.86 d2polld
100.  28.89 Koen van Aller
101.  32.95 arbivara
102.  49.67 Isaiah The Scott
103.  DNF 49shadows


*Megaminx*(69)
1.  35.91 Heewon Seo
2.  37.22 Magdamini
3.  40.71 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  43.26 Hargun02
5.  45.63 Luke Garrett
6.  48.19 WizardCM
7.  50.63 arquillian
8.  51.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  52.25 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  52.25 MaksymilianMisiak
11.  52.48 Jammy
12.  53.53 abhijat
13.  54.36 G2013
14.  55.13 Ash Black
15.  55.66 carlosvilla9
16.  56.03 michaelxfy
17.  57.53 mariotdias
18.  57.75 MCuber
19.  58.25 DhruvA
20.  58.51 Shadowjockey
21.  1:00.56 Danny Morgan
22.  1:01.97 Fred Lang
23.  1:02.66 Adam Chodyniecki
24.  1:03.36 Tues
25.  1:03.64 ichcubegerne
26.  1:07.99 João Vinicius
27.  1:10.52 gruuby
28.  1:12.03 Timona
29.  1:15.13 fdskljgrie
30.  1:15.24 c00bmaster
31.  1:21.50 Kaito Kid Cuber
32.  1:21.73 sigalig
33.  1:22.82 Triangles_are_cubers
34.  1:24.81 TheReasonableCuber
35.  1:25.83 2018KEAR02
36.  1:28.56 any name you wish
37.  1:28.74 Fisko
38.  1:31.38 DynaXT
39.  1:32.81 Koen van Aller
40.  1:34.94 nigelthecuber
41.  1:37.22 Keroma12
42.  1:38.21 FishTalons
43.  1:38.82 Ordway Persyn
44.  1:39.18 abunickabhi
45.  1:42.29 JacobLittleton
46.  1:44.71 edsch
47.  1:49.68 d2polld
48.  1:52.49 Calcube
49.  1:53.48 Cubey_Tube
50.  1:54.66 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  2:09.49 Poorcuber09
52.  2:11.05 rlnninja44
53.  2:12.76 Ianwubby
54.  2:16.33 Isaiah The Scott
55.  2:17.39 Joe Archibald
56.  2:18.75 One Wheel
57.  2:24.56 filmip
58.  2:26.35 Bogdan
59.  2:30.73 Abram Grimsley
60.  2:51.55 Jrg
61.  3:02.15 Jacck
62.  3:19.42 sporteisvogel
63.  3:27.41 Exmestify
64.  3:28.53 GrettGrett
65.  5:01.82 arbivara
66.  5:34.64 kbrune
67.  DNF floqualmie
67.  DNF Vector
67.  DNF Akshath


*Pyraminx*(159)
1.  1.42 parkertrager
2.  1.69 fdskljgrie
3.  1.73 Harsha Paladugu


Spoiler



4.  1.90 Daniel Partridge
5.  1.95 MrKuba600
6.  2.02 BrianJ
7.  2.12 remopihel
8.  2.32 EvanWright1
9.  2.34 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  2.36 CodingCuber
10.  2.36 Danny Morgan
12.  2.37 DGCubes
13.  2.43 tsutt099
14.  2.70 Ash Black
15.  2.71 Caíque crispim
16.  2.79 Ryan Pilat
16.  2.79 JChambers13
18.  2.80 Shaun Mack
19.  2.81 Luke Garrett
20.  2.83 Cody_Caston
21.  3.04 NewoMinx
22.  3.12 SpiFunTastic
23.  3.20 BradenTheMagician
24.  3.30 Adam Chodyniecki
25.  3.31 Mr_Man_I_Am
26.  3.34 MartinN13
27.  3.51 CornerTwisted
28.  3.52 Ontricus
29.  3.54 Oliver Pällo
30.  3.56 Joe Archibald
31.  3.60 wearephamily1719
32.  3.64 Theo Goluboff
33.  3.73 DLXCubing
34.  3.95 Homeschool Cubing
35.  4.04 Triangles_are_cubers
36.  4.10 mariotdias
37.  4.16 João Vinicius
37.  4.16 Clock_Enthusiast
39.  4.20 WizardCM
39.  4.20 Parke187
41.  4.24 49shadows
42.  4.29 Sjiraff
43.  4.33 aarush vasanadu
44.  4.36 Boris McCoy
45.  4.42 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
46.  4.56 DhruvA
47.  4.71 Cale S
48.  4.74 GooseCuber
49.  4.78 VectorCubes
50.  4.80 LHCUBE2017
51.  4.81 AmyCubes_
52.  5.00 DesertWolf
53.  5.01 Jervis38
54.  5.03 MaksymilianMisiak
55.  5.05 JacobLittleton
56.  5.07 gruuby
57.  5.14 Yoyofruits_
58.  5.18 Cubey_Tube
59.  5.19 G2013
60.  5.24 Cubing_Paddy
61.  5.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
62.  5.32 eyeballboi
63.  5.33 AydenNguyen
64.  5.42 Tues
65.  5.45 Bill Domiano
66.  5.50 midnightcuberx
67.  5.52 KellanTheCubingCoder
68.  5.57 ARSCubing
69.  5.64 EthanMCuber
70.  5.66 fc3x3
71.  5.67 Redicubeman
72.  5.72 nigelthecuber
73.  5.78 CubeLub3r
74.  5.82 michaelxfy
75.  5.88 Utkarsh Ashar
76.  6.00 Magma Cubing
77.  6.07 Hargun02
78.  6.13 CJ York
79.  6.15 any name you wish
80.  6.17 DynaXT
81.  6.21 Fisko
82.  6.23 abunickabhi
83.  6.26 zSquirreL
84.  6.37 Greyson bananas
85.  6.38 yoyoyobank3
86.  6.43 Jack Law
87.  6.53 Jason Tzeng
88.  6.56 edsch
89.  6.68 Calcube
90.  6.76 carlosvilla9
91.  6.79 Eli Apperson
92.  6.88 Jakub D
93.  7.01 Fred Lang
94.  7.04 SpeedCubeLegend17
95.  7.06 EvanCuber
96.  7.23 Ianwubby
97.  7.32 d2polld
98.  7.44 InfinityCuber324
99.  7.61 Vector
100.  7.76 GrettGrett
101.  7.78 Meanjuice
102.  7.90 FishTalons
103.  7.91 Kyle Ho
104.  7.93 Isaiah The Scott
104.  7.93 sigalig
106.  8.00 Cubing Mania
107.  8.12 Mike Hughey
108.  8.14 Enirolf
109.  8.15 Abram Grimsley
110.  8.18 N4C0
111.  8.20 Koen van Aller
112.  8.23 TheReasonableCuber
113.  8.38 AidenCubes
114.  8.39 tavery343
115.  8.69 Poorcuber09
116.  8.81 ichcubegerne
117.  9.08 Jan Kasprzak
118.  9.09 calcuber1800
119.  9.40 Twisted Cubing
119.  9.40 Dabmachine1
121.  9.46 DUDECUBER
122.  9.59 Sub1Hour
123.  9.71 Jacck
124.  9.88 Topher_
125.  9.91 Penguinocuber
126.  10.05 NetherCubing
126.  10.05 bluishshark
128.  10.16 samuel roveran
129.  10.18 Bogdan
130.  10.51 Noob's Cubes
131.  10.75 Vinayak_009044
132.  10.87 Tekooo
133.  10.88 Hazwi
134.  10.91 Nitin Kumar 2018
135.  11.59 Quixoteace
136.  12.43 Cuber987
137.  12.75 sporteisvogel
138.  13.90 Dude123
139.  13.94 Mrdoobery
140.  14.09 Akshath
141.  14.23 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
142.  14.33 Rubika-37-021204
143.  14.41 stanley chapel
144.  15.45 Exmestify
145.  15.85 Zacian1516
146.  15.96 Huntsidermy Cubed
147.  16.09 UkkoE
148.  16.86 kbrune
149.  17.13 HiroshiCubes
150.  17.28 FlorianEnduro #111
151.  17.94 SuperSkewb
152.  18.18 EmmaTheCapicorn
153.  18.35 ARJCuber
154.  23.00 arbivara
155.  24.80 Futurechamp77
156.  27.64 orangeicing
157.  27.85 levi.m
158.  34.21 PortugeeJoe
159.  DNF Sawyer


*Square-1*(109)
1.  5.95 David ep
2.  7.25 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.32 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  7.92 BrianJ
5.  8.40 tsutt099
6.  8.41 EvanWright1
7.  8.70 Charles Jerome
8.  8.78 Shaun Mack
9.  8.88 Hayden Ng
10.  8.91 arquillian
11.  9.05 Ryan Pilat
12.  9.12 jwiejoo
13.  9.17 Sjiraff
14.  9.64 Caíque crispim
15.  9.65 MaksymilianMisiak
16.  9.78 2019ECKE02
17.  9.81 Danny Morgan
18.  10.51 Luke Garrett
19.  10.90 DesertWolf
20.  11.43 darrensaito
21.  11.98 remopihel
22.  12.08 Cale S
23.  12.19 Theo Goluboff
24.  12.32 Daniel Partridge
25.  12.50 Boris McCoy
26.  13.00 BradenTheMagician
27.  13.42 fun at the joy
28.  13.60 Sean Hartman
29.  13.61 49shadows
30.  13.95 AydenNguyen
31.  14.06 SzokL
32.  14.20 Legomanz
32.  14.20 CornerTwisted
34.  14.30 ichcubegerne
35.  14.32 Nong Quoc Khanh
36.  14.47 Ricardo Zapata
37.  14.53 sigalig
38.  14.60 MichaelNielsen
39.  14.84 Yoyofruits_
40.  15.02 cuberkid10
41.  15.04 abhijat
42.  15.60 Hargun02
43.  15.71 zSquirreL
44.  15.80 CJ York
45.  16.24 wearephamily1719
46.  16.44 DGCubes
47.  16.51 Ash Black
48.  16.63 Mr_Man_I_Am
49.  16.74 Vector
50.  16.87 michaelxfy
51.  16.97 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
52.  17.67 MCuber
53.  17.70 Tues
54.  17.94 fc3x3
55.  18.06 qaz
55.  18.06 JacobLittleton
57.  18.80 bluishshark
58.  18.81 Oliver Pällo
59.  19.68 Kacper Jędrzejuk
60.  20.52 G2013
61.  20.72 Cubey_Tube
62.  21.34 2018KEAR02
63.  21.52 gruuby
64.  21.79 CodingCuber
65.  22.33 aarush vasanadu
65.  22.33 AmyCubes_
67.  22.81 Fisko
68.  24.05 midnightcuberx
69.  24.08 nigelthecuber
70.  24.34 Calcube
71.  24.67 Bill Domiano
72.  24.74 TheReasonableCuber
73.  24.84 WizardCM
74.  25.47 DynaXT
75.  25.49 GrettGrett
76.  26.96 Poorcuber09
77.  27.36 João Vinicius
78.  27.99 Vince M
79.  28.02 EthanMCuber
80.  28.49 carlosvilla9
81.  28.66 ARSCubing
82.  31.36 FishTalons
83.  32.27 InfinityCuber324
84.  32.34 Meanjuice
85.  33.13 Joe Archibald
86.  33.96 AidenCubes
87.  33.99 Cubing Mania
88.  35.22 Ordway Persyn
89.  35.64 Enirolf
90.  37.40 Nevan J
91.  37.60 CubeLub3r
92.  39.27 Koen van Aller
93.  39.34 KellanTheCubingCoder
94.  40.86 Trexrush1
95.  43.43 Twisted Cubing
96.  43.99 Bogdan
97.  44.19 Sawyer
98.  47.94 sporteisvogel
99.  48.65 yoyoyobank3
100.  51.20 Isaiah The Scott
101.  54.94 Abram Grimsley
102.  57.81 Cubing_Paddy
103.  1:07.53 Huntsidermy Cubed
104.  1:14.93 orangeicing
105.  1:17.29 Jacck
106.  1:20.15 Splenj
107.  1:26.30 Tekooo
108.  1:59.76 EmmaTheCapicorn
109.  2:25.15 arbivara


*Skewb*(129)
1.  2.07 Cody_Caston
2.  2.82 Ash Black
3.  3.03 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  3.14 Nong Quoc Khanh
5.  3.40 tsutt099
6.  3.51 parkertrager
7.  3.56 CornerTwisted
8.  3.77 MrKuba600
9.  3.90 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
10.  4.13 MichaelNielsen
11.  4.14 Theo Goluboff
12.  4.18 Magma Cubing
13.  4.20 Daniel Partridge
14.  4.24 Cale S
15.  4.37 Sjiraff
16.  4.43 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  4.45 darrensaito
18.  4.52 49shadows
19.  4.53 Luke Garrett
20.  4.55 Hyperion
21.  4.67 João Vinicius
22.  4.69 nigelthecuber
23.  4.73 remopihel
24.  4.75 Danny Morgan
24.  4.75 DhruvA
26.  4.78 Tues
27.  4.82 Adam Chodyniecki
28.  4.85 EvanWright1
29.  4.86 Hargun02
30.  4.88 InfinityCuber324
31.  5.24 fdskljgrie
32.  5.37 AmyCubes_
33.  5.42 any name you wish
34.  5.43 VectorCubes
35.  5.63 DGCubes
36.  5.66 Caíque crispim
37.  5.67 Parke187
38.  5.73 Triangles_are_cubers
39.  5.79 Dream Cubing
39.  5.79 Vector
41.  5.87 BradenTheMagician
42.  5.90 Mr_Man_I_Am
43.  5.98 DUDECUBER
44.  6.00 Ryan Pilat
44.  6.00 michaelxfy
46.  6.10 Calcube
47.  6.13 d2polld
48.  6.18 aarush vasanadu
49.  6.19 Jervis38
50.  6.31 Poorcuber09
50.  6.31 ichcubegerne
52.  6.36 WizardCM
53.  6.39 Ty Y.
54.  6.45 floqualmie
55.  6.72 Greyson bananas
56.  6.76 2019ECKE02
57.  6.89 Boris McCoy
58.  7.01 Yoyofruits_
59.  7.03 wearephamily1719
60.  7.18 Cubey_Tube
61.  7.29 cuberkid10
62.  7.35 JacobLittleton
63.  7.65 Jakub D
64.  7.80 bluishshark
65.  7.87 Eli Apperson
66.  7.98 Fisko
67.  8.04 ARSCubing
68.  8.07 DynaXT
69.  8.09 G2013
70.  8.10 Timona
71.  8.21 gruuby
72.  8.32 Oliver Pällo
73.  8.53 zSquirreL
74.  8.64 sigalig
75.  8.80 Skuber
76.  8.87 yoyoyobank3
77.  8.89 AydenNguyen
77.  8.89 TheReasonableCuber
79.  9.08 Joe Archibald
80.  9.11 Bill Domiano
81.  9.12 FishTalons
82.  9.14 Ianwubby
82.  9.14 Dabmachine1
82.  9.14 Fred Lang
85.  9.29 EthanMCuber
86.  9.43 Jason Tzeng
87.  9.48 abunickabhi
88.  9.49 KingWilwin16
89.  9.71 edsch
90.  9.87 Isaiah The Scott
91.  10.04 Cuber987
92.  10.22 rlnninja44
93.  10.28 carlosvilla9
94.  10.31 Jack Law
95.  10.42 KellanTheCubingCoder
96.  10.47 Koen van Aller
97.  10.96 Cubing_Paddy
98.  11.13 fc3x3
99.  11.29 Kyle Ho
100.  11.88 Chai003
101.  12.35 GrettGrett
102.  12.38 Tekooo
103.  12.69 Meanjuice
104.  12.77 samuel roveran
105.  12.89 Abram Grimsley
106.  13.53 JustGoodCuber
107.  13.63 Bogdan
108.  14.14 Rubika-37-021204
109.  14.69 Sawyer
110.  15.25 Dude123
111.  16.60 Nitin Kumar 2018
112.  16.61 Hazwi
113.  16.70 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
114.  17.98 EmmaTheCapicorn
115.  18.06 orangeicing
116.  18.19 SzokL
117.  19.43 ARJCuber
118.  19.73 SuperSkewb
119.  20.60 Jacck
120.  21.06 Qzinator
121.  21.11 sporteisvogel
122.  22.56 Twisted Cubing
123.  23.65 kbrune
124.  29.50 arbivara
125.  32.60 Akshath
126.  35.01 Zacian1516
127.  58.60 FlorianEnduro #111
128.  DNF MartinN13
128.  DNF CubeLub3r


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  24.31 fdskljgrie
2.  25.98 WizardCM
3.  26.05 Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4.  26.16 CornerTwisted
5.  26.17 DGCubes
6.  27.86 abhijat
7.  28.10 ichcubegerne
8.  30.57 gruuby
9.  31.42 Luke Garrett
10.  34.10 Fisko
11.  43.10 edsch
12.  44.08 TheReasonableCuber
13.  58.29 Abram Grimsley
14.  1:03.43 Daniel Partridge
15.  1:06.64 Ianwubby
16.  1:06.80 Meanjuice
17.  1:14.87 InfinityCuber324
18.  11:00.99 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  4:18.45 Ash Black
2.  4:18.79 WizardCM
3.  4:26.16 Tues


Spoiler



4.  4:31.64 G2013
5.  4:50.17 Daniel Partridge
6.  4:53.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  5:18.77 Bill Domiano
8.  5:25.85 gruuby
9.  5:27.44 aarush vasanadu
10.  5:40.44 Oliver Pällo
11.  5:50.53 JacobLittleton
12.  5:58.76 Fisko
13.  6:32.01 fdskljgrie
14.  7:09.26 TheReasonableCuber
15.  7:36.98 bluishshark
16.  7:42.43 Poorcuber09
17.  11:12.16 Huntsidermy Cubed
18.  12:01.88 Jacck
19.  DNF ichcubegerne


*Redi Cube*(23)
1.  6.20 Redicubeman
2.  10.27 DGCubes
3.  11.71 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  14.82 ichcubegerne
5.  18.22 Magma Cubing
6.  19.19 Fisko
7.  19.48 Abram Grimsley
8.  19.78 gruuby
9.  20.73 Danny Morgan
10.  20.94 Meanjuice
11.  22.37 TheReasonableCuber
12.  22.96 Sjiraff
13.  23.45 edsch
14.  23.83 DynaXT
15.  26.57 InfinityCuber324
16.  27.75 Ianwubby
17.  29.27 EthanMCuber
18.  29.77 Rubika-37-021204
19.  31.41 EmmaTheCapicorn
20.  35.42 Cuber987
21.  37.73 Jacck
22.  41.74 Joe Archibald
23.  1:01.35 Zacian1516


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  15.76 Harsha Paladugu
2.  20.63 fdskljgrie
3.  23.66 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  24.63 Ash Black
5.  31.72 ichcubegerne
6.  40.61 gruuby
7.  44.35 WizardCM
8.  50.42 ARSCubing
9.  54.56 TheReasonableCuber
10.  57.88 Danny Morgan
11.  1:08.68 Jacck
12.  1:15.14 Rubika-37-021204
13.  1:34.70 EmmaTheCapicorn


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  11.40 aarush vasanadu
2.  14.14 Zamirul Faris
3.  15.80 Vector


Spoiler



4.  15.88 Ontricus
5.  20.65 ichcubegerne
6.  34.19 Bogdan
7.  1:20.26 Jack Law
8.  3:14.93 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  46.80 any name you wish
2.  55.66 Jacck
3.  58.34 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  59.31 EthanMCuber
5.  60.23 kbrune
6.  DNF Meanjuice


*Mirror Blocks*(20)
1.  14.69 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.01 fdskljgrie
3.  21.35 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  21.59 Alison Meador
5.  26.41 Haya_Mirror
6.  29.31 gruuby
7.  34.69 Ash Black
8.  35.36 TheReasonableCuber
9.  36.86 Abram Grimsley
10.  37.42 DGCubes
11.  50.31 WizardCM
12.  1:00.87 Jack Law
13.  1:04.27 SuperSkewb
14.  1:06.93 Zacian1516
15.  1:18.51 Enirolf
16.  1:18.85 Meanjuice
17.  1:44.57 EthanMCuber
18.  2:05.53 EmmaTheCapicorn
19.  5:14.49 Jacck
20.  DNF DUDECUBER


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:47.31 DGCubes
2.  4:48.52 thomas.sch
3.  5:57.30 jameschng

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(4)
1.  24.80 SpeedyOctahedron
2.  36.53 Kit Clement
3.  1:14.03 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:24.65 xyzzy



*Contest results*(333)
1.  1635 Luke Garrett
2.  1528 Theo Goluboff
3.  1497 Daniel Partridge


Spoiler



4.  1483 Ash Black
5.  1460 ichcubegerne
6.  1423 Tues
7.  1419 Ryan Pilat
8.  1323 G2013
9.  1288 DGCubes
10.  1281 michaelxfy
11.  1274 gruuby
12.  1270 Caíque crispim
13.  1263 Danny Morgan
14.  1254 BradenTheMagician
15.  1240 sigalig
16.  1220 DhruvA
17.  1215 tsutt099
18.  1199 Boris McCoy
19.  1188 WizardCM
20.  1175 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  1144 João Vinicius
21.  1144 Sjiraff
23.  1135 TheReasonableCuber
24.  1096 edsch
25.  1084 MrKuba600
26.  1076 SzokL
27.  1050 abhijat
28.  1044 Adam Chodyniecki
29.  1029 Dream Cubing
30.  1027 Shaun Mack
31.  1026 Vector
32.  1013 JacobLittleton
33.  1009 Hargun02
34.  980 Cubey_Tube
35.  975 fdskljgrie
36.  963 49shadows
37.  938 Greyson bananas
38.  937 fc3x3
39.  912 Ontricus
40.  909 aarush vasanadu
41.  907 darrensaito
42.  906 AmyCubes_
43.  894 BrianJ
44.  893 CodingCuber
45.  884 abunickabhi
46.  853 carlosvilla9
47.  851 MaksymilianMisiak
48.  850 remopihel
49.  845 Mantas U
50.  844 Fisko
51.  840 AydenNguyen
52.  838 Oliver Pällo
53.  814 Koen van Aller
54.  808 Bill Domiano
55.  807 Hayden Ng
55.  807 CJ York
57.  800 Triangles_are_cubers
58.  799 Magdamini
58.  799 Skuber
60.  794 Cale S
61.  787 EvanWright1
62.  784 Magma Cubing
63.  782 CornerTwisted
64.  779 zSquirreL
65.  770 Calcube
66.  758 Fred Lang
67.  755 Charles Jerome
68.  754 Ianwubby
68.  754 Timona
70.  753 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  747 Sean Hartman
72.  745 wearephamily1719
73.  733 MCuber
74.  731 cuberkid10
75.  725 FishTalons
76.  724 drpfisherman
77.  717 turtwig
78.  711 Yoyofruits_
79.  697 Nitin Kumar 2018
80.  694 Parke187
81.  687 MichaelNielsen
82.  685 VectorCubes
83.  675 KingWilwin16
84.  662 InfinityCuber324
85.  653 Mr_Man_I_Am
86.  652 Greyson banana
87.  651 Redicubeman
88.  648 nigelthecuber
89.  646 DynaXT
90.  639 GioccioCuber
90.  639 lilwoaji
92.  634 MartinN13
93.  627 bluishshark
94.  625 LHCUBE2017
95.  617 d2polld
96.  615 midnightcuberx
97.  609 yoyoyobank3
98.  604 DLXCubing
99.  597 any name you wish
100.  575 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
101.  568 qaz
102.  563 Poorcuber09
103.  560 ARSCubing
104.  547 2018KEAR02
105.  533 Jude_Stradtner
106.  527 Nevan J
107.  521 thecubemaster23
108.  517 Isaiah The Scott
109.  516 Abram Grimsley
109.  516 Nong Quoc Khanh
111.  508 eyeballboi
112.  506 SloMo Cubing
113.  500 DUDECUBER
114.  495 Zamirul Faris
114.  495 Joe Archibald
114.  495 Cubing_Paddy
117.  490 ARJCuber
118.  481 2017LAMB06
119.  478 Ty Y.
120.  476 Ordway Persyn
121.  475 AidenCubes
122.  470 KellanTheCubingCoder
123.  465 parkertrager
124.  462 KDJ
125.  455 JChambers13
126.  449 beabernardes
127.  445 xyzzy
128.  442 EvanCuber
128.  442 floqualmie
128.  442 Dabmachine1
131.  436 Legomanz
132.  435 EthanMCuber
133.  423 Bogdan
134.  421 Heewon Seo
135.  420 Keroma12
136.  418 Clock_Enthusiast
137.  413 SpiFunTastic
138.  410 Jakub D
139.  407 Kyle Ho
140.  401 CubeLub3r
141.  400 TheCubingAddict980
142.  396 trangium
143.  393 Jack Law
144.  392 kbrune
145.  390 Cubing Mania
146.  389 David ep
146.  389 rlnninja44
146.  389 Jervis38
149.  388 stanley chapel
150.  379 Chris Van Der Brink
150.  379 Maxematician
150.  379 Meanjuice
153.  375 agradess2
154.  369 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
155.  366 tavery343
155.  366 Jason Tzeng
157.  359 Tekooo
158.  356 baseballjello67
159.  354 JakeAK
160.  351 arquillian
161.  350 RedstoneTim
162.  349 GrettGrett
163.  348 yijunleow
164.  347 fun at the joy
164.  347 Alison Meador
166.  346 Sawyer
167.  345 Jacck
168.  340 Topher_
168.  340 ican97
168.  340 Luke Solves Cubes
171.  339 SpeedCubeLegend17
172.  336 Sub1Hour
173.  334 Trotters
174.  327 DemonChihuahua
175.  326 sporteisvogel
176.  325 Hyperion
177.  323 Jan Kasprzak
178.  322 Nihahhat
179.  321 dylpickle123780
180.  315 2019ECKE02
181.  313 Omkar1
182.  312 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
182.  312 aznbn
182.  312 JustGoodCuber
185.  294 Trexrush1
186.  283 benzhao
187.  274 bennettstouder
187.  274 elimescube
189.  273 Enirolf
189.  273 Cody_Caston
191.  270 CT-6666
192.  267 Mattia Pasquini
193.  265 filmip
193.  265 c00bmaster
195.  263 Jrg
195.  263 qatumciuzacqul
197.  262 Brendyn Dunagan
198.  261 logofetesulo1
198.  261 samuel roveran
198.  261 calcuber1800
201.  256 Vince M
202.  255 nonamed_duck
203.  247 jameschng
204.  246 Hazwi
205.  245 FishyIshy
206.  244 Noob's Cubes
207.  243 tJardigradHe
208.  241 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
208.  241 myoder
210.  228 cubenerd74
211.  222 TipsterTrickster 
212.  220 Ricardo Zapata
213.  218 Uwais
214.  215 GooseCuber
215.  213 Rubika-37-021204
216.  206 Hana_n
216.  206 KIM ROYO
218.  205 DesertWolf
219.  203 20luky3
220.  197 Quixoteace
221.  194 Cuber987
222.  189 One Wheel
223.  183 mariotdias
223.  183 Li Xiang
223.  183 Twisted Cubing
226.  176 Harsha Paladugu
227.  175 CryptoConnor
228.  174 Akshath
228.  174 orangeicing
230.  173 RyanSoh
230.  173 N4C0
232.  166 LwBigcubes
233.  165 thatkid
234.  160 Kaito Kid Cuber
235.  159 arbivara
236.  154 Tom466
237.  153 WHY841
238.  152 Caleb Rogers
239.  151 edcuberrules8473
240.  150 PCCuber
241.  144 Kgr
242.  143 superkitkat106
243.  142 pb_cuber
244.  141 NewoMinx
245.  140 nurhid.hisham
246.  138 Eli Apperson
246.  138 Vinayak_009044
248.  133 Mike Hughey
249.  132 mihnea3000
250.  129 SpeedCubeReview
251.  128 Homeschool Cubing
252.  126 padddi
252.  126 Splenj
254.  121 DaTornadoKarateCuber
254.  121 Sellerie11
256.  120 EmmaTheCapicorn
257.  119 Haya_Mirror
257.  119 pjk
259.  118 espeed
260.  114 jcuber213
261.  112 Christopher Fandrich
261.  112 HiroshiCubes
263.  111 Benjamin Warry
264.  110 Exmestify
265.  108 Qzinator
266.  102 jwiejoo
267.  101 Huntsidermy Cubed
268.  97 Mrdoobery
269.  92 ErezE
270.  91 Petri Krzywacki
271.  90 FlorianEnduro #111
272.  89 RisingShinx
272.  89 Super_Cuber903
274.  88 Dude123
275.  87 Almen19
276.  86 sqAree
276.  86 linus.sch
278.  84 Victor Tang
279.  82 tungsten
280.  81 SuperSkewb
281.  79 NetherCubing
282.  78 Penguinocuber
282.  78 CUBERITHM
284.  77 Somebody0009
285.  75 NotyingCubes
286.  72 IsekaiMe
286.  72 lvcuber
288.  69 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
289.  67 Jany
290.  66 Ali161102
291.  65 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
292.  63 Jammy
292.  63 Elisa Rippe
294.  62 Nash171
295.  60 jordi_frei
296.  59 cubing_addict
297.  57 Zacian1516
297.  57 Ricco
299.  56 I am gan for cubes
300.  54 MatsBergsten
300.  54 1davey29
300.  54 Shadowjockey
303.  53 JamesBond54
304.  51 UkkoE
305.  49 Lio2010
305.  49 JC Botha
307.  47 Christopher Crnjak
308.  43 levi.m
309.  37 roxanajohnson01
310.  32 Chai003
310.  32 Timo961
312.  26 LittleLumos
313.  21 PortugeeJoe
314.  20 Danielle Ang
315.  19 Futurechamp77
315.  19 JailtonMendes
317.  17 ChaseTheCuber12
318.  16 jeems
319.  15 panicChris
319.  15 TheDubDubJr
321.  14 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
322.  12 HelgeBerlin
323.  11 Lutz_P
324.  10 riovqn
325.  8 SpeedyOctahedron
326.  7 thomas.sch
326.  7 3D Cuber
326.  7 Kit Clement
329.  6 Athervus
330.  4 BigBrainBoi989
330.  4 siyo0n
332.  3 2x2sAreCool
333.  2 Mikel


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2022)

333 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 100!

That means our winner this week is *SkewbIsTheBestEvent!* Congratulations!!


----------

